# Let's see an OLD pic of you!



## Canonista (Apr 10, 2007)

To qualify it must be a minimum of 10 years old. 

Here's me (in the middle with the cat bent on escape) from the early-to-mid 1970's.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 10, 2007)

OK - here's a VERY old picture of me. It's my school portrait from Kindergarten - since these pictures were always taken near the start of the school year (so our parents could include them in the family Christmas cards), this photo was probably taken sometime in October or November of 1958. That's why it's black-and-white...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 10, 2007)

Gotta love the bowtie!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 10, 2007)

[/IMG]

ME


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmmm I can't remember if I already posted this elsewhere, but here's me in High School...1992


----------



## Zoom (Apr 10, 2007)

This one was taken around 1970 I think. 

View attachment Zoom Age 0.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's my school portrait from Second Grade - circa 1960. It's the year I first got glasses.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 10, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Gotta love the bowtie!



I just noticed that the second photo I posted also had a bow tie. I see a trend developing....

And sure enough, here I am in Fourth Grade (1962):






And Seventh Grade (1965):


----------



## ripley (Apr 10, 2007)

Kindergarten and I think sixth or seventh grade.


----------



## Tina (Apr 10, 2007)

Canon, you were a tow-head with a Dutch Boy haircut! How cute! 

The first one is me on Easter Sunday when I was 12 years old. The one after is a pic of me preganant with my son, James.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 10, 2007)

These are great!

Tina, that second picture is gorgeous!!


----------



## love dubh (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, Tina, you were smokin' in the second picture! You also look more relaxed, comfortable, which attributes to da smoke-age.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 11, 2007)

College years on the left... 1989? The one on the right is probably about 10 yrs old.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 11, 2007)

Ripley, I think I had that same blouse on the left. I know I had that haircut!


----------



## Tina (Apr 11, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> These are great!
> 
> Tina, that second picture is gorgeous!!





love dubh said:


> Yes, Tina, you were smokin' in the second picture! You also look more relaxed, comfortable, which attributes to da smoke-age.



Thanks, you two. 

This is a wonderful thread, Canon. I'm enjoying seeing everyone's pics. Rip, you have always had the most gorgeous eyes and smile.


----------



## Takera (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's me... I'm not sure how old I am here I think I'm 2... but it definately more than ten years. I look kinda demented....and a lot like my dad... go figure.  At least I grew into my chubby cheeks.

This is when my hair was growing back in... I lost it all a few month before due to scarletina...which is like baby scarlet fever....The weird thing was that it was bright red before this picture.


----------



## Tina (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 11, 2007)

[/IMG]

Wayne loves this pic I'm 14

And this is me at my sisters wedding I'm 22




[/IMG]


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 11, 2007)

Tina - is it just me or could we be sisters??????????

It looks kinda spooky to me. LOL


----------



## ripley (Apr 11, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Ripley, I think I had that same blouse on the left. I know I had that haircut!



That shirt is so 70s, isn't it? 




Tina said:


> This is a wonderful thread, Canon. I'm enjoying seeing everyone's pics. Rip, you have always had the most gorgeous eyes and smile.



I'm enjoying seeing all the pics too. (And I repped Canon for having a tri-color collie dog, lol.) Thanks Tina  ...all I can to you is hubba hubba, Ms. Sultry!


----------



## Tina (Apr 11, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Tina - is it just me or could we be sisters??????????
> 
> It looks kinda spooky to me. LOL



We definitely have the same coloring, that's for sure! It's the Italian. 

Thanks, rip.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 11, 2007)

These are so fun, and I love how the eras are all mixed up. Sandie, you have some thick, luscious hair, and TFG, your photos were artsy cool even back then.

The crazy-eyed ones on the left are passport photos taken in a booth in a London train station somewhere around 1989. The standing one is from a visit home for Christmas in 1994.


----------



## biggie (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's one of me when I spent a month in Africa when I was 18, in 1983.

Dang I was thin then. Though the Africa diet of mostly rice does wonders to one's waistline. ;p

View attachment africa2b.jpg


Tina, you were, are, and always will be a stunningly beautiful woman. Your future husband is a lucky bastard. Make sure to remind him often! :smitten:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 11, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Hmmm I can't remember if I already posted this elsewhere, but here's me in High School...1992


I looked at that picture, and two words came to mind: Molly Ringwald.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 11, 2007)

prom cira 1985


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 11, 2007)

Guess who I am. Thats right the chubby one on the right. I was 3 here so that would make the year 1969


----------



## ATrueFA (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is me as a hippy at 18 in the very early 70's back when I was into old Caddy's..


Dave


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 11, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I looked at that picture, and two words came to mind: Molly Ringwald.



Im going to have to agree 100%


----------



## mango (Apr 11, 2007)

*I've posted this before but this was from a New Year's Eve in the early 80's...






Puttin' On The Ritz!!


 *


----------



## Tina (Apr 11, 2007)

biggie said:


> Here's one of me when I spent a month in Africa when I was 18, in 1983.
> 
> Dang I was thin then. Though the Africa diet of mostly rice does wonders to one's waistline. ;p


Still cute, but too thin, darling. I like you with some meat on your bones.  


> Tina, you were, are, and always will be a stunningly beautiful woman. Your future husband is a lucky bastard. Make sure to remind him often! :smitten:


I will!  But I am lucky, too, my Love.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 11, 2007)

I am sooooooo glad there are no known digitized pics of me in my younger days....no one would believe they were me anyway. My mom has a couple pics on display of me during high school and college years, and all my nieces swear they couldn't possibly be of me, and constantly hound my mom to get her to tell them who it really is.


----------



## Daknee (Apr 11, 2007)

Zoom said:


> This one was taken around 1970 I think.



Too Funny! Do you look more like your Mom Or Dad?


----------



## Risible (Apr 11, 2007)

The smaller pic is from the middle school years; I was 13 or 14 I guess. Mom was always with the "Get your hair out of your eyes! How can you see with that in your eyes!" and, "How can you go out looking like that! What are you wearing?!"

The other pic I've posted elsewhere here; from the time when I had a CJ5. I'm the one with the classic blue and red Vans. 

View attachment junior high.JPG


View attachment jeep1.JPG


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so glad I look exactly the same.

Obviously my sig expression.

THANK YOU SIR, MAY I HAVE ANOTHER?


----------



## Takera (Apr 11, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm so glad I look exactly the same.
> 
> Obviously my sig expression.
> 
> THANK YOU SIR, MAY I HAVE ANOTHER?



HAHA... that's so cute, and so funny....


----------



## Trisha (Apr 11, 2007)

First picture is me in November 1977, at the ripe old age of 5 months!

Second is my First Communion, in 1985-ish, age 8.

Final picture is my one and only Prom experience, senior year, 1995. I was 17, and yes, my hair is burgundy.

Sorry about the ginormous size! 

View attachment ScannedPics 004.jpg


View attachment ScannedPics 005.jpg


View attachment ScannedPics 006.jpg


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 11, 2007)

This is me and my family a ways back. I am in the front row in the jeans. It was a ceremony where my dad and other vets were getting medals for helping to liberate France during WWII. That was great. But what really excited us was that they were giving out all you can eat ice cream. ... Priorities. 

View attachment Fam_coop.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, this is from 1988. I'm not ten here, but I don't have the ability to go digging for pictures from that time. Blame it on my currently not functioning back.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Apr 11, 2007)

Me, 28 years ago:






Me, 26 years ago:






Me, 10 years ago:


----------



## Aliena (Apr 11, 2007)

I have 3 pictures to share. One is approximately 12 years old. It was taken on a trip to New Orleans and yes, I know the sparkly stuff is too much! I was trying to be creative a few years back with camara software. 


Oh to be 26 again! 

View attachment cristmas.jpg



This one was me in a mood, trying to look sexy or something. I do miss my hair though! This was about 9 years ago.

View attachment sexysmiledeanne.jpg



This was me at an awards ceremony for the Trio Award. I was laughing at my college buddy, because he was using the helium out of the balloon to talk like Minny Mouse. 
This picture too was about 10 years ago.

View attachment shannon_gannon2 (600 x 345).jpg


----------



## Mathias (Apr 11, 2007)

The pic in my profile is an old photo of me. I'll see if I can find a new one.


----------



## ripley (Apr 11, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Okay, this is from 1988. I'm not ten here, but I don't have the ability to go digging for pictures from that time. Blame it on my currently not functioning back.



I think he meant that the picture had to be ten or more years old, not that you had to be ten years old in it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 11, 2007)

Here I am at 20 months, when my family was living in Boston.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 11, 2007)

rainyday said:


> These are so fun, and I love how the eras are all mixed up. Sandie, you have some thick, luscious hair, and TFG, your photos were artsy cool even back then.
> 
> The crazy-eyed ones on the left are passport photos taken in a booth in a London train station somewhere around 1989. The standing one is from a visit home for Christmas in 1994.



I have told you before and I will say it again- you remind me of my sister 
here are a couple of pics of her so you can see and form your own opinions


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 11, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Here I am at 20 months, when my family was living in Boston.



Liz...you are adorable, but the tomb stone gives it this "Steven King" feel.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm the little one the front




age 4




age 20


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 11, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> ME




You look so sweet. I love those glasses.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 11, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Liz...you are adorable, but the tomb stone gives it this "Steven King" feel.



That's why I love it! Only it's more Maya Deren or something (I dunno), than Stephen King . Melancholy.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 12, 2007)

Green, since I just talked to you in chat, I won't repeat the convo here, but thanks for sharing that. I love the grin on your face in the age 4 pic, btw.

Liz, I think your pic looks quite Victorian.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 12, 2007)

Everybody as ever is so freakin cute, specially Toozy in her hat, and Kathy I love that Shirley Chisolm quote *pinchin cheekses*


----------



## SparkGirl (Apr 12, 2007)

Where did my legs go?? lol 

View attachment mehetd9.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 12, 2007)

I always like these old pic threads... Here's a few random pics I found from 2 - 4 years ago, and one from 3rd grade. I think I used the one taken just after the fire (red jacket) as a profile pic a while ago. The one with C3po was in my old shop at work.

fa_man_stan


----------



## elle camino (Apr 12, 2007)

fun!
tina, that second picture of you? stunning.




4ish




tinybabyish




8thgradeish








18ish.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2007)

Since I'm up too late, I figured I'd finally learn to use the scanner in my printers... and voila!! Me, '77 - in my oh-so-awesome (don't be jealous) Holly Hobbie dress. 

I cut out the rest of the family (they don't need to be here) but they're all looking at the camera, and I only care about Midge. :wubu: Very little has changed in my life - animals come first.  

View attachment me_midge.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I cut out the rest of the family (they don't need to be here) but they're all looking at the camera, and I only care about Midge. :wubu: Very little has changed in my life - animals come first.



CORGIIIIIIII!!!!!!


----------



## GPL (Apr 12, 2007)

Tina said:


> Canon, you were a tow-head with a Dutch Boy haircut! How cute!
> 
> The first one is me on Easter Sunday when I was 12 years old. The one after is a pic of me preganant with my son, James.



Tina, you look HOT in the second pic!:wubu: The face of a model. I mean, Cindy Crawford would stand in your shadow (and I mean it beautywise, lol).
Thank you for showing these.

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's my old mug shots!! 

View attachment mel1.jpg


View attachment mel2.jpg


View attachment mel3.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Apr 12, 2007)

ripley said:


> I think he meant that the picture had to be ten or more years old, not that you had to be ten years old in it.



Myyyy bad. >_>


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 12, 2007)

Here ya go.............

Kara in 1957 with doggie........I was three! Hey......I have the same haircut as I do right now at age 52..........that's just NOT RIGHT!

Kara in Graduate school.....I was 38!

Kara in 1976....WEDDING day and 21 years old! 

View attachment Kara 1957 AGE 3.jpg


View attachment ME 1992 Grad school.jpg


View attachment wedding 1976.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 12, 2007)

Kara what a beautiful smile!! Beautiful pics!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 12, 2007)

Awwwwww.........thanks, Sandie!

AND look at your cutie patootie self............so adorable......I could eat you up with a spoon...........what a cute little girl!

Hugs, Kara


----------



## Takera (Apr 12, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Here I am at 20 months, when my family was living in Boston.



I love your picture, Liz! From a photography standpoint it's just very AWESOME. Kinda creepy but the juxtoposition is so powerful. Was this a photographer taking the pic or a family shot? It's a cool thing to have none the less


----------



## Mathias (Apr 12, 2007)

How do you post a picture>


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 12, 2007)

This photo is 26 years old - I was 15.






This photo is 33 years old - I was 8.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 13, 2007)

Me at about 5 years old, 8 years old, 12 years old, and 18 years old.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 13, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> How do you post a picture>



If the picture is on your PC, you can use the [Manage Attachments] button to bring up a window that will allow you to upload it. If it's stored somewhere on the 'Net (such as www.photobucket.com), you can either click on the [Insert Image] tool to bring up a window to insert its URL, or past it's URL into the message and place "IMG" HTML tags around it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 13, 2007)

I may have posted this somewhere, but this is me when I was around 3, 4 or 5...I'm not sure. Thats our cat, Duke. I loved that cat, and was devastated when he died, when I was 14. We brought him all the way from Hawaii to Michigan. I'm sure he never forgave us for the snow. 

I am relieved that my senior year pictures do not meet the 10 year minimum. But thats only 2 years away!

It is kind of funny to look at my skinny legs in that picture, and remember my sisters saying I was fat.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 13, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I looked at that picture, and two words came to mind: Molly Ringwald.





Uh, yeah I got that in HS all the time. It used to annoy me. Then I look at the pics and think, was I trying to look like her??? OMG! lol


----------



## roundbird (Apr 13, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Hmmm I can't remember if I already posted this elsewhere, but here's me in High School...1992


Are you channeling Chelsea Clinton, darling?


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 13, 2007)

Another great photo thread....love them all! And, of course, I can't let one go by without posting. 

When I was growing up, my dad would bring home the huge refrigerator (or piano, in this case) boxes for us to play with. We decorated the inside with paint and crayons, cut windows and doors (with parental help, of course) and had a grand old time with every single one of them. Here's my older brother (yes, that's actually a bow-tie he's wearing) and I in one of our many palaces (circa approx. 1969-70):
View attachment 18254


Mom sewed most of my clothes. This bikini and towel were among my favorites:
View attachment 18255


In commemoration of my daughter's upcoming graduation, here's mine, in 1984:
View attachment 18256


I've been considering a haircut lately...and always use this one to remind myself of the look NOT to go for (circa 1995):
View attachment 18257


----------



## GPL (Apr 13, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> Me at about 5 years old, 8 years old, 12 years old, and 18 years old.



You have always been pretty, hunnypunch!:wubu: 
Thanks for sharing.

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 13, 2007)

This is me when I turned 2. My aunt made my my raggedy ann cake. I loved raggedy ann and andy...I still remember how excited I was when santa left me the dolls.
Stacey
Just a side note...see that really white phone on the wall. That is STILL in the kitchen and not so white anymore. 

View attachment B-DAY.JPG


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 13, 2007)

Canonista said:


> To qualify it must be a minimum of 10 years old.
> 
> Here's me (in the middle with the cat bent on escape) from the early-to-mid 1970's.




Awww...nice pic!

I've got some old ones at home kicking around so I'll be back later.


Dennis


----------



## saturdayasusual (Apr 13, 2007)

Me with the cheesy smile.


----------



## Canonista (Apr 14, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Awww...nice pic!
> 
> I've got some old ones at home kicking around so I'll be back later.
> 
> ...



Thanks. After over 30 years that picture had been damaged considerably with folds, fingerprints, and fizz (Coca-Cola). Five minutes with Photoshop and most of the damage is gone. I LOVE the clone stamp tool!


----------



## clynn (Apr 15, 2007)

I think I am 4 years old here.... 

View attachment 4yrCathy.jpg


----------



## Canonista (Apr 18, 2007)

I found another one. One can only imagine how I developed a taste for loud shirts....


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 18, 2007)

Trisha said:


> First picture is me in November 1977, at the ripe old age of 5 months!
> 
> Second is my First Communion, in 1985-ish, age 8.
> 
> ...



Gothic hottie at the prom!

When I was seventeen I had all black clothes and long hair down to my shoulder blades. I would have been totally into you .


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 18, 2007)

Me in the middle. age two (Gotta love the 70's -check out the funky 70's clothes my parents are sporting-love the bellbottoms)




Age 5


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 18, 2007)

Canonista said:


> I found another one. One can only imagine how I developed a taste for loud shirts....
> ]





Great picture...I think I had a jumper in the same pattern.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 18, 2007)

I think I posted this somewhere before. I was 17 in this picture so that makes is 15 years old.


----------



## GPL (Apr 19, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I think I posted this somewhere before. I was 17 in this picture so that makes is 15 years old.



I can't see your picture Ella, and I can't believe you are 32, cutie. No way you are!! 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## dragorat (Apr 19, 2007)

*Age 8View attachment Allen-age8.jpg


Senior pic age 18View attachment Senior1975.jpg


Christmas 1990 age 34 View attachment Fatrat.jpg
You can all run now....:shocked: *


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 19, 2007)

I just have to say...........I just LOVE this thread and seeing how were all looked a few years ago..........and am amazed that we all sort of/kind of look the same today! LOL!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Isa (Apr 20, 2007)

My first family vacation in 1968 or 69 and this is where I slept.


----------



## Isa (Apr 20, 2007)

About 13 or so years ago in Galveston, TX.


----------



## sean7 (Apr 20, 2007)

That was an awesome Hendrix-fro you sported, Isa  . (The first pic)


----------



## Isa (Apr 20, 2007)

sean7 said:


> That was an awesome Hendrix-fro you sported, Isa  . (The first pic)



Thank you Sean. The fro's have gotten bigger and better over the years. I think Hendrix would be proud, no?


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 20, 2007)

Isa said:


> Thank you Sean. The fro's have gotten bigger and better over the years. I think Hendrix would be proud, no?



All I can say is: wow! :smitten: A blowout fro and a great smile... I can dig it .


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 20, 2007)

Isa said:


> My first family vacation in 1968 or 69 and this is where I slept.





what a gorgeous baby!


----------



## KerrieKat (Apr 21, 2007)

Me in high school circa 1987. 

View attachment Kerrie 017.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 21, 2007)

this was taken around 1968 or so 

View attachment trnspix 355.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 21, 2007)

i think i was about 15 here so it must have been about 1978 

View attachment trnspix 356.jpg


----------



## GPL (Apr 21, 2007)

Isa said:


> Thank you Sean. The fro's have gotten bigger and better over the years. I think Hendrix would be proud, no?



Looking great in all the pics, hun! I love the fro's!!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 21, 2007)

superodalisque said:


> i think i was about 15 here so it must have been about 1978



You have always looked great! Nice to see these pics of you, hun!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 21, 2007)

Still can't figure it out quite yet. I altered the picture but it says its still too big...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2007)

Here a couple of my favorite pictures from the 1980's. One is from a rainforest trail in Washington State and the other is a Christmas picture. 

View attachment Ella in the Forrest.jpg


View attachment Ella, December 1986.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 21, 2007)

Sasha digged this one up. Oh, man.:doh: 14 years old, and with my soccer sweatshirt on. Hot shit, baby! 

View attachment LowerCaseJay.jpg


----------



## rainyday (Apr 21, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Still can't figure it out quite yet. I altered the picture but it says its still too big...



Matt, email it to me at ooof at aol.com (three o's in ooof) and I will resize it. (Same goes for anyone else who needs resizing.) And welcome to Dim too, btw. 

Hey Punkin. Glad you're posting again. That trail picture is especially pretty. Love both the setting and your expression.

Oh, man. Jay, what a baby-faced kid pic. This thread is fun.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks, Rainy! I was in my hubby's old office at the Antique Shop and I noticed this picture. It was taken in 1979. Hubby was just back from a week of "war games" in the National Guard - they'd been to Germany. 

View attachment Ella May 1979.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 21, 2007)

OK, here's me at about age 20. Wonderful pom-pom pigtails. ugh.

View attachment 8_75.JPG​


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 21, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Sasha digged this one up. Oh, man.:doh: 14 years old, and with my soccer sweatshirt on. Hot shit, baby!



I think it's a great pic! I laughed so hard when I found it. You look so bashful. I adore it.


----------



## Donna (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's a couple of me....the first one is circa 1997, right after my first marriage. The second was in 1984, about six months after I graduated from high school.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2007)

Donna, I love your smile! Are you sitting on Santa's lap?


----------



## Donna (Apr 22, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Donna, I love your smile! Are you sitting on Santa's lap?



:blush: Thank you and yes, I was sitting on Santa's lap. :blush:


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 22, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Here's a couple of me....the first one is circa 1997, right after my first marriage. The second was in 1984, about six months after I graduated from high school.



Great pics, Donna! I especially like the first one... but then, you all know how I feel about BBWs and their bookshelves :wubu:.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Here's a couple of me....the first one is circa 1997, right after my first marriage. The second was in 1984, about six months after I graduated from high school.




Cute as a button, Donna


----------



## jamie (Apr 23, 2007)

I finally got around to scanning this morning...

*32 years ago (about a year)*:






*29 years ago (about 4)*:





*26 years ago (about 7)*:





*17 years ago (about 16, high school, academic team photo for the paper)*:





*10 years ago (about 23, law school, moved to the big city)*:






photos hosted by flickr


----------



## Tina (Apr 23, 2007)

Jamie, I see you have _always_ been adorable -- it's not just a newer development.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 23, 2007)

Well you all already saw me when I was 6 on a different thread I think...so here is me at 18, and 19


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 23, 2007)

jamie said:


> *10 years ago (about 23, law school, moved to the big city)*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! You are my sister in law's twin in this picture.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2007)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Well you all already saw me when I was 6 on a different thread I think...so here is me at 18, and 19



Ms. Green Lantern- I just like you for some reason 
Great pics


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 23, 2007)

Let's see:

1980 - I was six and at spring training. The pitcher holding me is J. R. Richards.

1980 - Still at spring training. Joe Niekro, Joe Sambito, and Dave Smith have just taught me how to throw a spitball. Alan Ashby has no idea what is coming. I've never seen grown men laugh so hard in my life. Ashby vowed revenge on them. Hope he got it.

Date uncertain - Even at a young age, I knew these truths: Double knit=double fly, and pimpin ain't easy

1988, freshman in high school - I apparently had my pimp suit made into a chair. 

View attachment web spring training 03.JPG


View attachment web spring training 01.JPG


View attachment web young bob 03.JPG


View attachment web high school freshman.JPG


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 23, 2007)

1992, graduate from high school - Summertime, and the golfing is easy.

late 1970's/early 1980s - you can't be a cowboy without a hat and an embroidered shirt.

ditto - and nothing sets it off like a sharp sport coat.

1976 or 7, I would think (2 or 3) - I always wondered why that dog seemed skittish around me. 

View attachment web high school graduation.JPG


View attachment web young bob 06.JPG


View attachment web young bob 04.JPG


View attachment web young bob 02.JPG


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 23, 2007)

And finally:

1997 - My Dukakis moment

2002 - Yeah, I know it shouldn't qualify, but it's me and the ex-f, the e-breaker-upper 

View attachment web aberdeen 02.JPG


View attachment web Jen & Bob.JPG


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 23, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics that I recently recently rediscovered on my hard disk. One is from 10 - 11 years ago when I first started my present job, and the other is from Christmas '67 with Santa and my sister.

fa_man_stan


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 23, 2007)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Well you all already saw me when I was 6 on a different thread I think...so here is me at 18, and 19



I love the pink hair!


----------



## jamie (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> ditto - and nothing sets it off like a sharp sport coat.
> .




I love this picture! You look like the missing country dude from the Rat Pack. The expression, the hint of Cowboy style peeking out and the snappy jacket.  Very cute pics.


----------



## jamie (Apr 24, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> OMG! You are my sister in law's twin in this picture.



Hey... it is a small world and I don't know my dad's side of the family.........just sayin'.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> And finally:
> 
> 1997 - My Dukakis moment
> 
> 2002 - Yeah, I know it shouldn't qualify, but it's me and the ex-f, the e-breaker-upper



I tried to rep you for this post, but realized I already repped you for another. 

You are certainly one handsome dude! I really like the photo of you in the cowboy hat; cute!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

Here is a picture of me a year before kindergarten:

View attachment beforekindergarten.JPG



And this is my portrait at my kindergarten graduation:

Sorry for the blurry crudeness of it. I used my camera phone to download. 

View attachment kindergartendee(528x396).jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 24, 2007)

Here is another old one.

Imma soccer ball.


----------



## ATrueFA (Apr 24, 2007)

Here is another hippy picture of me with my 1956 Olds Holiday around 1974...

Dave


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 24, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Here is a picture of me a year before kindergarten:
> 
> View attachment 18775
> 
> ...




ahhh so cute- that second one kind of reminds me of one of my girls now


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 24, 2007)

ATrueFA said:


> Here is another hippy picture of me with my 1956 Olds Holiday around 1974...
> 
> Dave



I love it Dave! Great shot


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

I finally scanned in my High School Senior (1975) picture and found an old family photo (around 1963 or 1964). I'm the short one to the left of my Mom's head. I am wearing the green pinafore dress my Mom made me. She always dressed me and my step-sister in the same outfits for Easter. People thought we were twins because of this, although we didn't resemble at all. My step-sister is right behind me.

~Punkin 

View attachment Ella High School Senior picture.JPG


View attachment My family taken 1963 or 1964.JPG


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 9, 2007)

Me a long time ago 

View attachment Ashley Merritt 009.jpg


View attachment Ashley Merritt 010.jpg


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 9, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Me a long time ago



Cutey, ashmamma!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 9, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Cutey, ashmamma!



Thank you!


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 9, 2007)

This is my "I see fat people" pic. It's probably 1977. I'm behind my mom; the stoned one is my brother.

A trip, heh? 

View attachment File0001.jpg


----------



## Red (May 9, 2007)

Aged about 4 I think, around 1986

View attachment 19628




Rocking the hoops at Butlins circa 1987 at about 5 years old


View attachment 19627






Doh! About 8 or 9 years old, I loved those skates...

View attachment 19626


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (May 9, 2007)

Mom and me in 1959. I was apprehensive of this photography thing, see... and then there was high school...


----------



## Neen (Jul 11, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Okay, this is from 1988. I'm not ten here, but I don't have the ability to go digging for pictures from that time. Blame it on my currently not functioning back.



OMG!! So cute!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> Mom and me in 1959. I was apprehensive of this photography thing, see... and then there was high school...



Jeez, that graduation picture is hot.....:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## GPL (Jul 23, 2007)

Here a picture of me as a toddler 




Always making weird faces;-)


----------



## Tina (Jul 23, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Jeez, that graduation picture is hot.....:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


Yeah. He looks like cute 70's boy. 


GPL said:


> Here a picture of me as a toddler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GPL, you were still a cutie pie back then, as now.


----------



## butch (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm 12 in this picture: 

View attachment hppg001.jpg


----------



## Midori (Jul 23, 2007)

Ahh the good ole days before the hair turned dark ... 

&#9834;midori


----------



## Carrie (Jul 23, 2007)

butch said:


> I'm 12 in this picture:


LOVING the feathered hair, Butch - I'm guessing you and I are about the same age.  



Here's me in 1985, sophomore in high school. Sprechen-zie SWISH??







(Please not to miss the awesome Air Jordans, thanksverymuch).


----------



## butch (Jul 23, 2007)

That is a great pic, Carrie. We'll have to play HORSE someday, and I imagine you'll kick my ass.

I never had Air Jordans, boo hoo. But did love my purple Nike hi-tops with the velcro strap at the top back in '85 or so.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 23, 2007)

butch said:


> That is a great pic, Carrie. We'll have to play HORSE someday, and I imagine you'll kick my ass.
> 
> I never had Air Jordans, boo hoo. But did love my purple Nike hi-tops with the velcro strap at the top back in '85 or so.



I *LOVE* HORSE! That game is the fat girl with basketball skills' best friend, let me tell ya. 

And those purple Nikes sound truly excellent.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm guessing this is about 10 years old.... 

Me, during my 20 year blonde period.....


----------



## Red (Jul 23, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'm guessing this is about 10 years old....
> 
> Me, during my 20 year blonde period.....





Ok don't take this the wrong way Violet, you look about 20 years younger today compared to then. With your hair like that you look so different, I much prefer your ginger locks!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you! I've been auburn for about 7 years. I much prefer it this color. I've gotten more compliments in 7 years as a redhead, than in 20+ as a blonde. 

And looking younger... that's a PLUS! LOL 

Thanks again!





Red said:


> Ok don't take this the wrong way Violet, you look about 20 years younger today compared to then. With your hair like that you look so different, I much prefer your ginger locks!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's a few others.... LOL

Newborn... (running my mouth already)

Second one... about 3 or so.... eating peanut butter under the kitchen counter with my brother... LOL

Third one from a cruise about 10+ years ago.... thinner and still blonde....


----------



## Paw Paw (Jul 25, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Here's a few others.... LOL
> 
> Newborn... (running my mouth already)
> 
> ...




Cuteness is just your thang! No matter what the hair color.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks!!  You're wayyyy to nice.... LOL



Paw Paw said:


> Cuteness is just your thang! No matter what the hair color.
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Here's a few others.... LOL
> 
> Newborn... (running my mouth already)
> 
> ...




lol- I just absolutely adore that baby pic- and you made it ever cuter with your comment about it


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you!! If you met me in person... you'd know that it was the truth... LOL  



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> lol- I just absolutely adore that baby pic- and you made it ever cuter with your comment about it


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 25, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here's my school portrait from Second Grade - circa 1960. It's the year I first got glasses.



This pic absolutely rocks. It's like a Dan Clowes drawing.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 25, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I just noticed that the second photo I posted also had a bow tie. I see a trend developing....
> 
> And sure enough, here I am in Fourth Grade (1962):
> 
> ...



You should have been in movies, Wayne. That kisser of yours is very cinematic. I'm thinking "Corky Conklin: Kid Astronomer" or somethin'.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 25, 2007)

whoops. removed.


----------



## pudgy (Jul 27, 2007)

Let's see, I'd be around 11 in this one. I was never meant to be the next Croc Hunter.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 27, 2007)

This is me in 1987, my brother was born in April, so I guess this is a few months on. I would have been 7


----------



## pudgy (Jul 27, 2007)

Pookie said:


> This is me in 1987, my brother was born in April, so I guess this is a few months on. I would have been 7


With the bulletin board behind and the text book beside, this looks like a very interesting school project: _The Life of Mother Mary, My Own Experience_

(oh God I hope you're not Catholic)


----------



## biggie (Jul 27, 2007)

Where were you when I was a kid?!!

:wubu: 



Tina said:


> Canon, you were a tow-head with a Dutch Boy haircut! How cute!
> 
> The first one is me on Easter Sunday when I was 12 years old. The one after is a pic of me preganant with my son, James.


----------



## Tina (Jul 27, 2007)

I was in junior high and you were in kindergarten, darling.  That REALLY would have been robbing the cradle!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 28, 2007)

I probably posted this one before. I don't have many childhood pictures because I despise having my picture taken. 

Yes, I was creepy even then.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 28, 2007)

pudgy said:


> With the bulletin board behind and the text book beside, this looks like a very interesting school project: _The Life of Mother Mary, My Own Experience_
> 
> (oh God I hope you're not Catholic)



LMAO... that wall is actually super funky late 70's nursery interior design. Its orange painted woodchip wall paper, to set off the brown printed paper walls.

And no, not Catholic


----------



## thisgirl (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm from Texas.. thus the HeeHaw overalls-- all the range of the 70s!
View attachment hee haw overalls.jpg


----------



## thisgirl (Jul 31, 2007)

why do all posts die when i make a comment? I'm a jinx.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 31, 2007)

I think you are adorable looking ThisGirl  I think this thread should continue... we need more pictures!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 31, 2007)

I just love all these old photos! I'm going to be hooking my laptop up to my scanner this evening and i will definitely find some to post. You guys were all such cute kids


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 27, 2007)

Pookie said:


> thisgirl said:
> 
> 
> > why do all posts die when i make a comment? I'm a jinx.
> ...


No worries Thisgirl, I've also ended many a thread with my presence, don't take it personally...  It's just threads running their course and stalling... Very nice pic BTW!


My sister came over for a visit earlier this month. My mom gave her some of the old family albums and we sorted out the pictures to keep for our own families. Here are a few old pics of me and cars that I've owned:


The first picture is of me trimming our palm trees. I still have the climbing equipment, but I haven't climbed a tree in years!

The second picture is of an old Fiat 850 that I owned in high school (early '80s)

The third picture is of me in my old '66 Buick (about mid '80s)

The forth picture is me in my '69 Mercedes 220D (late '80s early '90s)


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 27, 2007)

Junior year of high school just messing around with some friends. Good times...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2007)

1989 - I was just about to turn 21  

View attachment young carol.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are some of me... the middle one is me in middle school... but the other two were me in elementary school... lol 

View attachment littleme.jpg


View attachment middleschoolme.jpg


View attachment minime.jpg


----------



## DJ_S (Nov 27, 2007)

This is a great thread.

Here I am with my sister, in Melbourne. Either late 70's or early 80's!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> fun!
> tina, that second picture of you? stunning.
> 
> 
> ...




Oh and omigoditsalittlebabyAbby.

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 27, 2007)

allright i would like to share my old pictures as well: the first one im posting is a picture taken when i was around 9 years old and i was in a ballet and jazz class, my mom took me to take these pictures, i didnt want to go but i had to...had to do what my momma said..lol! Gosh, my hair is horrible:doh:..haha! and the second picture is when i was about 22 or 23 years old, my hair was still short, well, there ya go!

this is a really cool thread!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 27, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> allright i would like to share my old pictures as well: the first one im posting is a picture taken when i was around 9 years old and i was in a ballet and jazz class, my mom took me to take these pictures, i didnt want to go but i had to...had to do what my momma said..lol! Gosh, my hair is horrible:doh:..haha! and the second picture is when i was about 22 or 23 years old, my hair was still short, well, there ya go!
> 
> this is a really cool thread!



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## prettyssbbw (Nov 28, 2007)

Here are some of me The picture of me as an older girl is from 1999,and the other picture of me and one of my brothers is old old ! LOL! 

View attachment n715065162_160304_191.jpg


View attachment n715065162_160250_3785.jpg


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 28, 2007)

No, dat ain't my daddy!! That's family friend Dr. Erickson and his first son. A great dentist and a great man. That's mom and bro' Kevin on the right.





Me at Mount Shasta or some place. Must have been about 9 or 10.





Me as a teen. Note the phenomenal Van Halen concert shirt. This may have been during their first world tour.





Your refrain from comments about my "fro" are well appreciated.


----------



## Tina (Nov 28, 2007)

But I love 'fros, Brian. Truly. 

Me at about 4 or so, in New York (wish the shot would have gotten the boomerang table we had then; I always loved it). Then at age 14, age 12 (I kinda got out of order), and then age 19, at a friend's house, back when I used to smoke -- and after losing 90 lbs on my self-styled whiskey diet rolleyes. By that time I had gained about 20 lbs. back.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 1989 - I was just about to turn 21



As soon as I saw that picture I knew just where you were....Space Farms! And in front of Goliath's cage no less! I've been to Space Farms a lot over the years and we used spend summers near there when I was a kid. Sadly, good old Goliath passed away a while ago. 

Nice pic though. Love the hair, I think I had that same 'do at one point!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2007)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> As soon as I saw that picture I knew just where you were....Space Farms! And in front of Goliath's cage no less! I've been to Space Farms a lot over the years and we used spend summers near there when I was a kid. Sadly, good old Goliath passed away a while ago.
> 
> Nice pic though. Love the hair, I think I had that same 'do at one point!



LOL!! Good job! I know a lot of Jersey people post here...and I wondered if any would recognize the place  
I was born in Jersey and was up there on vacation when that picture was taken. It is sad to hear about Goliath- I think it might be 7-8 years since I was last at Space Farms. My oldest daughter has seen it- she loved the Doll Museum


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 29, 2007)

This is from 16 yrs ago or so. One of my favorite pics from my hockey days.


----------



## bexy (Nov 29, 2007)

*ok here we have a baby me, a 10 years ago me meeting the gutairist from semi sonic and an AWFUL AWFUL AWFUL 9 years ago me with my professional model little brother (at the height of me being very sick with cushings syndrome)

cant believe i found these!! sorry theyre so big don't know how to resize a scan!*


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 29, 2007)

This thread so totally rocks! Thank you for bringing it back from the dead, I didn't know it was here.

Here is a picture of me at 18


----------



## Paul (Nov 30, 2007)

Lovely Pictures Tina.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 30, 2007)

Me at age 4, with a look that says "So, sweetcakes...do you live around here often?"  

View attachment snackie4.jpg


----------



## Paul (Nov 30, 2007)

Here are a few old ones:







This one was taken when I was about 5 at Chritmas with my younger brother John who is 2 in the picture.






This picture was taken when I was about 8 years old. As you can see in the photo I never enjoyed having my picture taken. The picture is in front of our house in Houston.






Here is a family photo at Balsm Lake (near Lindsay, Ontario) when I was about 11 years old. I'm on the left by myself. Our family rented a cottage here for several summers.






This family photo was taken at a family gathering for my father's 75th birthday. My father is in the front row in a blue blazer, and my mother is next to him. I am in the second row second from the left and my wife Kathleen is next to me on the left in a dark blue dress.

Seeing these pictures again brings back many memories.

Paul.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 30, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Me at age 4, with a look that says "So, sweetcakes...do you live around here often?"



you're too adorable


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 30, 2007)

Would you look at that, I found a picture of me as a baby! And that other picture is me, my aunt, my cousin, and her husband. Man, that was my favorite ensemble back then: my Pokemon shirt, my Pokemon cap, and my jean jacket... I loved that jean jacket... 

View attachment throwback.jpg


View attachment meveraebony.jpg


----------



## Lamia (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok some of you might recognize this pic from chat. Presenting the world's fattest cheerleader. That's me in the middle doing the splits of course. Age 13 218 lbs of team spirit.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Nov 30, 2007)

watch out..im nakee! 

View attachment 2scan0006.jpg


----------



## Tina (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you, Paul. And what a cute little tow-head you were (my son was, too, and I always loved that light blonde hair of his).


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I dug thru the archives for these.... whew......

#1 birth photo :batting: I was flapping my mouth already!! LOL
#2 me and my two older brothers... I was probably 3 here 
#3 me... apparently none too happy about something 
#4 I was probably 11 here.... GOD I had no idea how skinny I used to be!!! (that is my mother... how about that 70's hair she's got!! :doh

(forgive me if I posted these before.... my memory isn't what it used to be...:blink: )


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 30, 2007)

I LOVE that second pic... I like you with the very dark hair!! 




bexylicious said:


> *ok here we have a baby me, a 10 years ago me meeting the gutairist from semi sonic and an AWFUL AWFUL AWFUL 9 years ago me with my professional model little brother (at the height of me being very sick with cushings syndrome)
> 
> cant believe i found these!! sorry theyre so big don't know how to resize a scan!*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 30, 2007)

CUTE PIC!!! I always wanted to be a cheerleader!!!




Lamia said:


> Ok some of you might recognize this pic from chat. Presenting the world's fattest cheerleader. That's me in the middle doing the splits of course. Age 13 218 lbs of team spirit.


----------



## Paul (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Tina for the lovely comments.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 30, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> No, dat ain't my daddy!! That's family friend Dr. Erickson and his first son. A great dentist and a great man. That's mom and bro' Kevin on the right.
> Me at Mount Shasta or some place. Must have been about 9 or 10.
> Me as a teen. Note the phenomenal Van Halen concert shirt. This may have been during their first world tour.
> Your refrain from comments about my "fro" are well appreciated.



OHhhhhhhh oh  oh theheh those are so fabulous . The braces! I love em. AND the concert tshirt.



Tina said:


> Me at about 4 or so, in New York (wish the shot would have gotten the boomerang table we had then; I always loved it). Then at age 14, age 12 (I kinda got out of order), and then age 19, at a friend's house, back when I used to smoke -- and after losing 90 lbs on my self-styled whiskey diet rolleyes. By that time I had gained about 20 lbs. back.



That cigarette photo is such a naughty girl shot, Tina!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 30, 2007)

View attachment 31657


Me and my sis. Not sure how old I was.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> View attachment 31657
> 
> 
> Me and my sis. Not sure how old I was.





Too cute! What a beautiful smile


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Me at age 4, with a look that says "So, sweetcakes...do you live around here often?"



Gawd what a sweetheart you were


----------



## Mathias (Nov 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Too cute! What a beautiful smile



:blush::happy:

You've just made my night! Thanks Green!


----------



## bexy (Dec 1, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I LOVE that second pic... I like you with the very dark hair!!



aww thanks violet! my boyfriends mum likes me with dark hair too but i just dont feel like me without my pink/red hair!!

xo


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 13, 2008)

*one of my aunts just gave me a bunch of baby pics of me which is really cool cuz i dont have many but i wanted to share this with you guys. this is my all time favorite uncle (hes more like my dad) and this is him and i dancing at my cousins wedding, i was the flower girl......i really love this picture, i get emotional when i see it....*


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 13, 2008)

ok, this is a picture of me as "napoleon" in animal farm, you have to remember that the director was pretty weird but also a genius, and if you had been in the audience the sight of me drenched in mud with boots on my hands, talking in a slow powerful menacing tone, would have scared the shit out of you. it was staged in the round(nearly) with a bathtub in the middle of the set, on top of four tonnes of mud surrounded by pallets, there were also disfigured dolls to symbolise the fall of humanity and the bottles of booze to symbolize the taint and corruption of humanity on the animals. at the back of the stage was a silouette of the farm house on which the "all animals are equal" parts are done and the "hoof and horn" or hammer and sickle if you like are projected, All the costumes were white [that gradually got dirtier throughout each show] with lables written in english and russian pinned to them, mine were deceiver, imposing, corrupt, powerful and such. It was the best straight play I've ever done, and certainly the most delicious role.




ok now you can laugh heheh

and this was a few months ago in camden ontop of a tat shop where we discovered a hairdressers, they encouraged people to come up by squirting water on them, it makes me sad to think it's not all going to be there when I go back, it was one of the few cool places left in england


----------



## mossystate (Mar 13, 2008)

snooty baby....me and my Mom at a family friends house for Halloween...one of my all time favorite dresses


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 13, 2008)

Love this thread . . . am going off to scan photos.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 13, 2008)

I often think there's nothing quite like a fat chick in a camo one piece running madly from paintballs...







This is a few years ago when I had my hair braided and played a mad make-up lady (hence the random equipment classily tied in) in my friends film.






It was, indeed, a real party zone.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 13, 2008)

I posted a couple nearly a year ago, but here are more. The last is from 1999 at one of my first bbw parties. I really needed a better bra. Yikes!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2008)

ThatFatGirl,

Very cute pictures. One thing I noticed is that your current profile picture looks more like your picture with Santa than the older picture. anyway the pictures are all very cute.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2008)

Here a a couple of oldies. Both pictures were taken when our family lived in Houston, Texas.

In the first picture I am with my younger brother and am 5.







In the next picture all my bothers and sister are posed in front of our house. I am the one with crossed arms. I did not like posing for pictures after church. In this picture I am either 6 or 7.






P.S. No! I did not pee my pants in the second picture  errrr


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the one of everybody in white, Paul


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the complement GEFairy.


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

I didn't think I had a 10 year old picture scanned in, but then I realized I'm 41 and 10 years ago is only 31, so here goes. Around 30 by Lake Erie. I love big hair!!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 14, 2008)

I am on the left...I look drunk... calling for a cab....

Having ten kids, and not a ton of money, I have noooo idea how my parents swung so much at Xmas.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am on the left...I look drunk... calling for a cab....
> 
> Having ten kids, and not a ton of money, I have noooo idea how my parents swung so much at Xmas.



Finally, a full body shot. I'm glad you could do this, mossy. 

We've made progress today. 

You gonna use that phone or can I borrow it. need to make a call.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey, I showed a lot of leg on the previous page. I feel like I am really making progress..and I thank you for noticing.. it is what I live for.....


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 15, 2008)

EKmanifest the early years 

View attachment ek1stxmas.jpg


View attachment ekbluechecks.jpg


View attachment ekdolly.jpg


View attachment ekponcho1.jpg


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 15, 2008)

EKmanifest the hussy/blonde/big hair years 

View attachment lizzy-3.jpg


View attachment lizzy-1.jpg


View attachment 55.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> Here a a couple of oldies. Both pictures were taken when our family lived in Houston, Texas.



Cute pictures, Paul! The one of you with your arms crossed is hilariously adorable.

You, too, EK! Looking cute. Especially love the big ole TV and the toy basset hound.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Here are 2 pictures of me when I was about 2 years old (1968)


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 15, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> EKmanifest the early years


 

I'm digging your poncho! I had one back when I was that age-it was pink and black though. Haha.


Cute pics!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Here are 2 pictures of me when I was about 2 years old (1968)



AWWWWWW Maria you were so cute and squeezable especially in the second picture.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> AWWWWWW Maria you were so cute and squeezable especially in the second picture.



Ahhh...thank you.... The 2nd picture is one of my favoites too!


----------



## amber83 (Mar 15, 2008)

This picture is 9 years old, when I was 16. Close enough!


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 15, 2008)

What a great thread! Can't believe I missed it before.

Here are some shots of me when I was 20, c.1994...

My hair was so long and straight and red back then..and now it is shortish curly and very dark! And it was a natural change, too! I was soooo shy back then (I thought I was "ugly"...*sigh*)


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 15, 2008)

Me and My mom in 1984...

View attachment Jan & Jess 84.jpg



Me in Highschool...I think...so, like...1994
View attachment Jessie.jpg



These two are not quite 10 years old...Probably about 8.5 or 9:

My Sorority "Big Sister"
View attachment Stacy and jess.jpg




And one of my "Little Sisters"
View attachment Courtney and Jess.jpg


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 16, 2008)

This one is pretty old...33-years-old. Yikes.
Groovy beer gut. 

View attachment Baby me 1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Me and My mom in 1984...
> 
> View attachment 38481
> 
> ...



It's amazing how much you look like your Mom!


----------



## Blackbean (Mar 16, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I was soooo shy back then (I thought I was "ugly"...*sigh*)


Yep & you were soooo wrong *sigh* :kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 16, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Me and My mom in 1984...
> 
> View attachment 38481


 

We could be twins in this picture (when I was 13)


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

This is me from 1984 when I graduated High School.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2008)

My sweet hubby secretly had Picture CD's made of some old slides my step-Dad gave to me. I just had to share them with you all. One is of me and my little brother from Easter past, one is my devouring a birthday cake, one is me with some kitties (I got my love of cats early in life) and an early start to performing (my Mom wouldn't let my great-Uncle sponsor me into show biz...honest!). 

View attachment Easter photo from 1961, me and ron.jpg


View attachment Birthday number 5, me and ron.JPG


View attachment Me , age 4 in Aunt Erma's flower garden.jpg


View attachment Me with Uncle and Auntie and Toni - a friend, 1962.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are some more old pics I just found... The first two are my "beach cruiser" days 1980(?), before I had my driver's license, the second two are of me and my car in 1982.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 8, 2008)

stan, you look like the kind of guy i would've hung out with.

(not that you don't now, of course)


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 8, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> stan, you look like the kind of guy i would've hung out with.
> 
> (not that you don't now, of course)



You can take a guy out of Southern California but you can't take the Southern California our of a guy!  There is something about this place that only people living here can relate to. You are probably younger than me mfdoom, but in many ways things haven't changed that much (except maybe the traffic getting much worse...) I'm sure we have a lot of experiences in common.


----------



## Ben from England (Apr 8, 2008)

Me and my little brother before we were famous. I'm on the left. Think I was 5. 

View attachment MoicerBros.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 8, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> Me and my little brother before we were famous. I'm on the left. Think I was 5.




adorable! pinch-able cheeks!


----------



## Ben from England (Apr 8, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> adorable! pinch-able cheeks!



My first job was in a retirement home. Not a week went by without my cheeks being well and truly pinched by at least a third of the 30 residents.


----------



## HugKiss (Apr 8, 2008)

Here I am..yes, I was born, blond!

HugKiss :kiss2: 

View attachment two1.JPG


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 8, 2008)

*subscribe* :smitten: I love all of this!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 8, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> My first job was in a retirement home. Not a week went by without my cheeks being well and truly pinched by at least a third of the 30 residents.



They're hard to resist


----------



## Ivy (Apr 8, 2008)

i still look like this a lot of the time.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 8, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here are some more old pics I just found... The first two are my "beach cruiser" days 1980(?), before I had my driver's license, the second two are of me and my car in 1982.



Yeah I love how CA these photos are, Stan, esp the third one down....fun


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 8, 2008)

Ivy said:


> i still look like this a lot of the time.





I love a surly looking little girl


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 8, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Yeah I love how CA these photos are, Stan, esp the third one down....fun


Thanks Liz!


It's fun seeing old pics, how we've changed but have remained the same in many ways. 


Ben you still have (if I dare say...) that baby face! HugKiss your eyes, cheeks nose and chin, still a cutie! ...and Ivy, I love that expression!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 8, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I probably posted this one before. I don't have many childhood pictures because I despise having my picture taken.
> 
> Yes, I was creepy even then.


 Just looking at this thread again and missed this one the last time, Jack...I see Dapper Dan! My brother had him when I was young, and I had the female counterpart...although her name escapes me at the moment. The only reason I remember his name is because my oldest son had one (the 80s version...much different) by the same name and he carried him everywhere, insisting that everyone call him by his "proper" name. 

Since I popped my head in here, I'll post another pic. 

Me and my brothers, early 1970:
View attachment 40239


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 8, 2008)

Me and my cousin when I was about 3. I'm the one playing with my boob.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> LOL!! Good job! I know a lot of Jersey people post here...and I wondered if any would recognize the place
> I was born in Jersey and was up there on vacation when that picture was taken. It is sad to hear about Goliath- I think it might be 7-8 years since I was last at Space Farms. My oldest daughter has seen it- she loved the Doll Museum



After seeing GEF's pic from Space Farms I had to dig mine out too. Here is me in front of Goliath's cage with my brothers friend and my brother. I was about 12 or 13. 






Also, a REALLY old pic of me. JerseyGirl the very early years!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2008)

This picture was taken the summer of 1971 (I think). Picturered are my two step-sisters, myself (why didn't I have sunglasses on!), my brother and Mom.

~Punkin 

View attachment Niagara Falls, Summer of 1971.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> After seeing GEF's pic from Space Farms I had to dig mine out too. Here is me in front of Goliath's cage with my brothers friend and my brother. I was about 12 or 13.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You really made me smile posting this.... a lot of my happiest childhood memories were on visits to see my family in Jersey. 


***Add: that first photo of me by his cage was when I was 21....I actually have another one of myself at Space Farms but on the walkway outside the car museum when I was 14. I will have to dig it out and post it


----------



## volatile (Apr 23, 2008)

In the first picture I'm about 3 years old. You can't really see it (damn the person who cropped the picture) but I'm TOTALLY posing like a runway model in that photo. It's also the last time I could actually be considered skinny. 

The other two were taken about 11 years ago. I was about 16 then. 

View attachment 03.jpg


View attachment 01.jpg


View attachment 02.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 24, 2008)

volatile said:


> In the first picture I'm about 3 years old. You can't really see it (damn the person who cropped the picture) but I'm TOTALLY posing like a runway model in that photo. It's also the last time I could actually be considered skinny.
> 
> The other two were taken about 11 years ago. I was about 16 then.



Awww... you were even cute in the old days!


----------



## volatile (Apr 24, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Awww... you were even cute in the old days!



Thanks!
I was quite the ham when I was little lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 24, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Me and my brothers, early 1970:
> View attachment 40239




what a bunch of cuties...I love your 'bob'


----------



## furious styles (Apr 24, 2008)

you know i got soul


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 24, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> you know i got soul



Dear God, is that a mullet??


----------



## furious styles (Apr 28, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Dear God, is that a mullet??



i'm not going to try and refute this, i'll only add that it was during a time when said haircut was ... _vaguely_ more socially acceptable.


----------



## Ivy (May 3, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> you know i got soul



this is kind of heavenly.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 6, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I probably posted this one before. I don't have many childhood pictures because I despise having my picture taken.
> 
> Yes, I was creepy even then.



I do not think you looked creepy. To me, that appears to be the unflinching gaze of spite.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 6, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> you know i got soul



You are now forever mfRayCyrus in my mind.


----------



## Tad (May 6, 2008)

Me, circa 1986 (18yo, if I'm right about the year). (pic previously shown in the clubhouse, so you clubbers can skip the click)

Given that I thought this was a pretty styling outfit, it is perhaps not so surprising I didn't haven't much of a romantic life....


----------



## furious styles (May 6, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You are now forever mfRayCyrus in my mind.



lol, i got a lot of "achey breakey heart" lines back in the day


----------



## Suze (Jun 25, 2008)

i wanted to try on my moms bikini so i stuffed it with oranges..
this is as naked i'll get on the webz!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 25, 2008)

Out of order, but here's me (again).. 1992 with the red border, about 1994 or 1995 in the face shot. I was working the optimum fat girl photo angles even then. I was probably 4 or 5 in the parrot photo.


----------



## Donna (Jun 25, 2008)

This one of me and my younger brothers was taken at some backyard party in '72, so I was six.


----------



## kayrae (Oct 27, 2008)

dancing up a storm.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 27, 2008)

i can't sleep. 

me as jasmine:


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Old pics of me...


----------



## troubadours (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> ME





Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here's my school portrait from Second Grade - circa 1960. It's the year I first got glasses.





Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I just noticed that the second photo I posted also had a bow tie. I see a trend developing....
> 
> And sure enough, here I am in Fourth Grade (1962):
> 
> ...



i am dying at how adorable you guys look in those glasses. i wish i was that cute when i was a kid.


----------



## bexy (Oct 27, 2008)

QueenB said:


> i can't sleep.
> 
> me as jasmine:



OMG adorable!!


----------



## kayrae (Oct 27, 2008)

george83, your pictures are adorable... except for the snake one. THat one gives me nightmares


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

kayrae said:


> george83, your pictures are adorable... except for the snake one. THat one gives me nightmares



Sorry bout that but it was like 50 degrees and I was to warm lol, unless its the snake that will give you nightmares then I'm not sorry cos its cute .


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 27, 2008)

QueenB said:


> i can't sleep.
> 
> me as jasmine:



How CUTE were you!


----------



## QueenB (Oct 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> OMG adorable!!





Surlysomething said:


> How CUTE were you!



thaaaaanks :happy:
i look kind of crazy, though haha


----------



## kayrae (Oct 27, 2008)

snakes creep me out *shudders*

but you're right, they need love too.


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

kayrae said:


> snakes creep me out *shudders*
> 
> but you're right, they need love too.



Awww but they are sooo cute, I'd love to have a pet snake but I could'nt feed it mice, so I'd have to have a vegetarian snake lol.


----------



## Suze (Oct 27, 2008)

george83 said:


> Awww but they are sooo cute, I'd love to have a pet snake but I could'nt feed it mice, so I'd have to have a vegetarian snake lol.


snakes scares the shit out of me. you're brave!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 27, 2008)

george83 said:


> Awww but they are sooo cute, I'd love to have a pet snake but I could'nt feed it mice, so I'd have to have a vegetarian snake lol.



Me too! It's not the snake that scares me (I think they're cute) it's the mice that scare the heck out of me!

And can you get any cuter in those pics?! That one of you in the uniform is adorable! :happy:


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

susieQ said:


> snakes scares the shit out of me. you're brave!



Nah not brave, they are a harmless creature .



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Me too! It's not the snake that scares me (I think they're cute) it's the mice that scare the heck out of me!
> 
> And can you get any cuter in those pics?! That one of you in the uniform is adorable! :happy:



Awww mice rock the most, so small, cute and fluffy and the way they wobble their nose when they smell, melts my heart every time .

Thanks, I was such a cute kid makes me wonder what happened as I grew up lol.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 28, 2008)

I realized I could snap digital pics of my old photos.. not sure why it took me a few years to come to this realization. 

Two photos from my trip to Compiegne and Paris, France in high school. I think it was 1986 and I was 17. It was one of the most memorable experiences of my life. Loved the sites, loved the boys with French accents, LOVED that we could drink and that adult supervision was limited. It's funny to look at these photos now and remember how huge I felt then and yet in pic two, our final night in Paris celebration, I'm almost able to hide behind the skinny girl.


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 28, 2008)

Not my regular board, but I was cute.


First pic: Me front left, that was about 10 years ago, ish. I wasn't cute at that point. Front right is my sister who was killed in a car wreck at age 18 this April...a month after her birthday. The one behind her is my other sister [also 18, though they were both about 8 in this picture]. Least identical twins in the universe, I think.


Second pic: Cute as a one year old.

Third pic: I believe this was moments before my father the ever-twisted turned the hose on full-blast. It wasn't funny to me...but apparently he laughed his ass off *shrugs*

<3


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm guessing I was 2ish, so 1968-9ish. 

View attachment Little Me.jpg


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have any old pics on my computer or scanned or anything..so..i had to take a picture of a picture lol

but anyway...here's me prom night..240 pounds and the hair bow probably weighed another 10 pounds 

*sigh* oh to be 18 again ...look at that young face hehe 

View attachment prom.jpg


----------



## SerenaBBW (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok here goes...this is me when i graduated high school..such a long long time ago. I was 17 and now 30..wow have i changed lol. 

View attachment serenahs.jpg


----------



## Tad (Oct 28, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Two photos from my trip to Compiegne and Paris, France in high school. I think it was 1986 and I was 17. It was one of the most memorable experiences of my life. Loved the sites, loved the boys with French accents, LOVED that we could drink and that adult supervision was limited. It's funny to look at these photos now and remember how huge I felt then and yet in pic two, our final night in Paris celebration, I'm almost able to hide behind the skinny girl.



I would have been 18 in 1986, and good lord do those photos remind me of high school years! I was actually living in the suburbs of Paris in 86, but going to an American International school, so the style were very similar to that. It is weird how much that takes me back.

Also, you were a cute teen--but no surprise there, I've yet to see a picture of you where you didn't look gorgeous.



Love.Metal said:


> First pic: Me front left, that was about 10 years ago, ish. I wasn't cute at that point. Front right is my sister who was killed in a car wreck at age 18 this April...a month after her birthday. The one behind her is my other sister [also 18, though they were both about 8 in this picture]. Least identical twins in the universe, I think.



1) You were cute. Happy, not apparently in that pic, but cute yes indeed.

2) I don't know if you told people at the time, but if so I think I missed it. Belated condolences for the death of your sister. That must have been hard for all of you.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 28, 2008)

:doh: LOL


----------



## bexy (Oct 28, 2008)

SerenaBBW said:


> Ok here goes...this is me when i graduated high school..such a long long time ago. I was 17 and now 30..wow have i changed lol.



your face looks just as adorable now as in this pic!!! it doesnt look like you've aged at all, lucky thing


----------



## bigirlover (Oct 28, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> I don't have any old pics on my computer or scanned or anything..so..i had to take a picture of a picture lol
> 
> but anyway...here's me prom night..240 pounds and the hair bow probably weighed another 10 pounds
> 
> *sigh* oh to be 18 again ...look at that young face hehe



Aw, can't see the pic.  Did you at least get lucky that night?


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 28, 2008)

Great thread I totally love it!!! 

I gotta get someone to scan a few of my 70's baby pics, lol I love my baby flares and ponchos hehe


----------



## Tad (Oct 28, 2008)

Not quite sure how old I was here, but I'm guessing maybe five? It looks like it was taken at a Sears photo studio or something like that.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 28, 2008)

edx said:


> Not quite sure how old I was here, but I'm guessing maybe five? It looks like it was taken at a Sears photo studio or something like that.





Our parents used to put us in quite the outfits back in the day. 

I have some doozies!

ps: you were adorable


----------



## Tad (Oct 28, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Our parents used to put us in quite the outfits back in the day.



Hey, this would have been the seventies, it was probably totally stylin'  Or maybe more to the point, do you recall 'Ernie' from Sesame Street? Wasn't his shirt similar to the one I had on there? (I have no recollection of the picture taking or the shirt, btw, just pure speculation on my part)

Now, my grade six picture with the V-neck velour t-shirt in blending stripes of brown through orange, that was something...


----------



## intraultra (Oct 28, 2008)

the only one i can find on my laptop at the moment.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2008)

I found these photos in the computer. Hubby is in the process of scanning old photos. I was 3 and 4 years old in these photos. The one with me standing was taken in Japan, where my Dad was stationed when I was just a few months old to 3 years old. 

View attachment I think you're cute!.jpg


View attachment Ella, 4 years old.jpg


----------



## Leesa (Oct 28, 2008)

I am the one in the front hugging the pillow.  

View attachment goodold.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay! I love old pictures! (Sorry they're humongous...)





This is me and my baby sister... when she was actually a baby. She's 18 now.





Me and the sister who I now don't speak to. My nephew is a spitting image of her.
Gotta love the 80s crazy stripey pseudo-military matching outfits...





I think this is my 7th grade pic. I don't even want to comment on how awful it is. I'm just glad I took my glasses off for the pic- now THOSE were awful!! LOL


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 28, 2008)

nope..and i didn't want any ...my date was not in that picture for a reason lol

and besides...my boss made me go in the next morning at 8am to work, so i had to be home early. Which was fine by me...gave me an excuse to get away from my horrible date lol



bigirlover said:


> Aw, can't see the pic.  Did you at least get lucky that night?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 29, 2008)

You know what I love about this thread, besides looking at all the cute pics? Looking at people's faces in the old pics and comparing them to how they look now. I love how you can see what they would look like as adults even in their baby pictures. For so many of us our faces still look the same as when we were younger. Except maybe we've got a few wrinkles now.


----------



## kayrae (Oct 29, 2008)

My fine 15-year-old self wearing a 3XL shirt. Little did I know that it's actually going to fit me better now. Har! Har!


----------



## Tad (Oct 29, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I think this is my 7th grade pic. I don't even want to comment on how awful it is. I'm just glad I took my glasses off for the pic- now THOSE were awful!! LOL



It is funny, you have that distinctive "I normally wear glasses but don't have them on right now" look. Gotta love old glasses, can so totally date pictures by them.....and they always look ridiculous a dozen years on.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 29, 2008)

intraultra said:


> the only one i can find on my laptop at the moment.



SO cute!


----------



## intraultra (Oct 29, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> SO cute!



aw well thanks


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2008)

edx said:


> It is funny, you have that distinctive "I normally wear glasses but don't have them on right now" look. Gotta love old glasses, can so totally date pictures by them.....and they always look ridiculous a dozen years on.



Haha- it's the "I have no clue where you want me to look because I'm blind as a bat" look. I'm pretty sure every school pic of me before 10th grade looked like that. LOL


----------



## furious styles (Oct 29, 2008)

i've always had those under eye circles. and loved coke.

i can't remember if this was a costume party or if i just used to dress like that ..


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 29, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i've always had those under eye circles. and loved coke.
> 
> i can't remember if this was a costume party or if i just used to dress like that ..



Awesome picture!!! I think I once owned the same pair of shoes.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 29, 2008)

Canonista said:


> To qualify it must be a minimum of 10 years old.









*Is this old enough?*​


----------



## katorade (Oct 29, 2008)

My mom had an unhealthy obsession with gingham. I was dressed like a tablecloth for at least the first 2 years of my life.





I look positively ecstatic about getting a Strawberry Shortcake beauty set for Christmas:





Oh to be a teenager again:





This is just...not attractive. I'm also noticing a theme with the tongue in my late teens...


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 29, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i've always had those under eye circles. and loved coke.
> 
> i can't remember if this was a costume party or if i just used to dress like that ..



Haha -- you have such a lothario look...sort of like a young Bob Guccione.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 29, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Haha -- you have such a lothario look...sort of like a young Bob Guccione.



Haha. I'm just going to respond to this in the words of my good friend Bruce Campbell, who once said;

_If you have it .. you don't need it.
If you need it .. you don't have it.
If you have it .. you need more of it.
If you have more of it .. you don't need less of it.
You need it to get it.
And you certainly need it to get more of it.
But if you already don't have any of it to begin with,
You can't get any of it to get started which means 
You really don't have any idea how to get it in the first place .. do you?
You can share it, sure
You can even stockpile it if you'd like
But you can't fake it.
Wanting it, needing it, wishing for it ..

The point is;
If you've never had any of it .. ever
People just seem to know._


----------



## QueenB (Oct 29, 2008)

i just found these in my photobucket account. 






i'm the one in polka dots.


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i've always had those under eye circles. and loved coke.
> 
> i can't remember if this was a costume party or if i just used to dress like that ..



I love the clothes lol esp the shoes.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 30, 2008)

2005 - 8th grade! 






2006 - 9th grade!






Someone was attached to the otherside of that picture for the record, but I deleted her out.

Edit: I just realized I'm wearing that same Ramones shirt in both pictures. Ugh, that's so freaking embarrassing! Hahah. Last day of school both years. I was OBSESSED with that shirt for the longest time. I still wear it even though I rarely listen to the Ramones anymore and the shirt has faded to a nice dull grayish color.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

I was 2 years old in this picture


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 30, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> 2005 - 8th grade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah -- that top picture reminds me so much of me when I was that age! And don't feel embarrassed about the t-shirt. I think I wore the same shirt throughout all four years of high school (and washed it about twice, my mother would probably say).


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 30, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Ah -- that top picture reminds me so much of me when I was that age! And don't feel embarrassed about the t-shirt. I think I wore the same shirt throughout all four years of high school (and washed it about twice, my mother would probably say).



Haha, mine too I'm sure.


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 30, 2008)

1991. Last year I played.


----------



## SerenaBBW (Oct 31, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> your face looks just as adorable now as in this pic!!! it doesnt look like you've aged at all, lucky thing



aww thanks Bexy <3


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 31, 2008)

Me at Christmas about 500 years ago. That's me stomping away in a huff cos I didn't get what I asked Santa for.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2008)

I thought I'd pull out this old picture (c. 1987) of me at a Halloween Party long ago! 

View attachment Ella, Halloween 1987.jpg


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 31, 2008)

A picture of me with my first pumpkin. I'm guessing 4 years old in 1982. This is my mom's favorite picture of me ever. When my brother and I went to pick out a pumpkin he wanted the biggest one he could find. I wanted the most perfectly round and unblemished pumpkin and didn't care what size it was. Also he wanted a mean looking pumpkin and I wanted mine smiley


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> A picture of me with my first pumpkin. I'm guessing 4 years old in 1982. This is my mom's favorite picture of me ever. When my brother and I went to pick out a pumpkin he wanted the biggest one he could find. I wanted the most perfectly round and unblemished pumpkin and didn't care what size it was. Also he wanted a mean looking pumpkin and I wanted mine smiley



Awww, how cute! Of course, you know I'd like any picture with a pumpkin in it, especially if a cute little girl is holding a smiling pumpkin!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 31, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I thought I'd pull out this old picture (c. 1987) of me at a Halloween Party long ago!



Punkin - That looks like a really nasty infection! Sure glad you got over it.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

This is Me from 1999


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 31, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> A picture of me with my first pumpkin. I'm guessing 4 years old in 1982. This is my mom's favorite picture of me ever. When my brother and I went to pick out a pumpkin he wanted the biggest one he could find. I wanted the most perfectly round and unblemished pumpkin and didn't care what size it was. Also he wanted a mean looking pumpkin and I wanted mine smiley



awww...when aren't you the prettiest girl!


----------



## JMNYC (Oct 31, 2008)

Age nineteen. 

View attachment 86.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 31, 2008)

I was 4 or 5???


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 31, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> 2005 - 8th grade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was looking through some old pictures and I managed to find yet another picture of me wearing the same Ramones shirt from a different year. 

10th grade ~





Don't mind the lovely caption. 15 seems so long ago. 

And in the process, I also found these and felt the urge to share!

10th again ~





11th ~





Alright, I'm done hijacking this thread.. well, for a little while anyway.


----------



## mrfantasy90 (Nov 1, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I was looking through some old pictures and I managed to find yet another picture of me wearing the same Ramones shirt from a different year.
> 
> 10th grade ~
> 
> ...




You are seriously sooooooo cute!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Awww, how cute! Of course, you know I'd like any picture with a pumpkin in it, especially if a cute little girl is holding a smiling pumpkin!



Thanks! You know I don't think I ever made a scary pumpkin. Always smiling 



Surlysomething said:


> awww...when aren't you the prettiest girl!



:blush: Thanks, Surly.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 1, 2008)

I second that motion.



mrfantasy90 said:


> You are seriously sooooooo cute!


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 1, 2008)

luscious_lulu said:


> I was 4 or 5???



Awww! sooo cute!


----------



## vermillion (Nov 1, 2008)

rocking the slayer shirt in a family picture....i was like....14 

View attachment Fair98.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 1, 2008)

mrfantasy90 said:


> You are seriously sooooooo cute!





kayrae said:


> I second that motion.



Thanks both of youuuu!



vermillion said:


> rocking the slayer shirt in a family picture....i was like....14



Hah, that's adorable!


----------



## george83 (Nov 2, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I was looking through some old pictures and I managed to find yet another picture of me wearing the same Ramones shirt from a different year.
> 
> 10th grade ~
> 
> ...



Extremely cute in each pic though .


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 2, 2008)

george83 said:


> Extremely cute in each pic though .



Hah, thank you! :]


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2008)

I simply adore this thread. As soon as I can I am going to be repping people for these beautiful pics.

I will have to find one of myself.

Sorry the pic below is so big. 1975 in my school uniform as a 5 year old. Partridge family hairdo and all.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2008)

View attachment Shoshie.jpg




Here I am in my school uniform when I was 5 years old in 1975. Mate check out the Partridge family hairdo.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Here I am in my school uniform when I was 5 years old in 1975. Mate check out the Partridge family hairdo.




So cute!
....


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> So cute!
> ....



Thanks so much. You are gorgeous yourself.


----------



## Cors (Nov 4, 2008)

16 - evil fringe 





18 - short hair





20 - now


----------



## Shosh (Nov 4, 2008)

Cors said:


> 16 - evil fringe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are beautiful. I like the smiling pics best.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Here I am in my school uniform when I was 5 years old in 1975. Mate check out the Partridge family hairdo.




Soo very cute!!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cors said:


> 16 - evil fringe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I love the one of you now! You're pretty. :]


----------



## troubadours (Nov 6, 2008)

hi schoolz






one of the more embarrassing things in my my old photobucket account:


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 14, 2008)

troubadours said:


> hi schoolz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg that is so the episode where Daphne gets too fat to get up because Niles is feeding her donutzzzzzzz


----------



## troubadours (Nov 14, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> omg that is so the episode where Daphne gets too fat to get up because Niles is feeding her donutzzzzzzz



lol ya it took three cranez to lift me


----------



## kayrae (Nov 17, 2008)

Me in first grade. This proves that you can wear white tights with blue shorts and not look like a hooker, WHUT!


----------



## furious styles (Nov 17, 2008)

to think; that awkward looking, toothy kid grew into .. an awkward looking, toothy man.

slick watch tan, though.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 17, 2008)

umm... i'm glad to say that your taste in eyewear have drastically improved.


----------



## runningman (Nov 17, 2008)

By the time i was 17 I didn't need any lassons!

Also, i'm guessing inspiration for interior deco in the 70s was fuelled by LSD. Otherwise I really can't explain it. 

View attachment Me 11 months.jpg


----------



## Tad (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't know if how long I'm willing to let this old embarrasement be up, but at least for now.....here is me circa 1992 (24yo). Man I _loved_ those glasses at the time


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 18, 2008)

Concert Chior Class, 1985. I'm the evil looking girl cut off there on the left, story of my life back then. 

View attachment class1.jpg


----------



## katorade (Nov 18, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Concert Chior Class, 1985. I'm the evil looking girl cut off there on the left, story of my life back then.



There is a SERIOUS amount of feathering going on in that picture.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 18, 2008)

katorade said:


> There is a SERIOUS amount of feathering going on in that picture.



It was serious business back when I went to school. You just were.not.cool. You had to have the perm, the feathering and a comb in your back pocket with the handle sticking out so everybody could see it.

ETA: Even the boys' hair was like that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> It was serious business back when I went to school. You just were.not.cool. You had to have the perm, the feathering and a comb in your back pocket with the handle sticking out so everybody could see it.
> 
> ETA: Even the boys' hair was like that.




Lol Lilly...to be honest, the 80s were the one time my hair fell into place perfectly/easily  

Oh how I miss those days......


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol Lilly...to be honest, the 80s were the one time my hair fell into place perfectly/easily
> 
> Oh how I miss those days......



Did you noticed the product placement, New Coke? HA! And it was mine.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Did you noticed the product placement, New Coke? HA! And it was mine.



Lol, new coke was okay back in the day.....but always did like the original. 

Remember all those "clear" pepsi drinks in the early 90s? Gawd.....


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 23, 2008)

Circa 1983, I was preparing for my audtion with ZZ Top


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 24, 2008)

i'm trying to find my 80's big hair pic...when i do i'll scan it. i showed my daughter my year book and she told me that it was not global warming that caused the ozone hole...it was all the hairspray we used then...lol.

lilybbbw...i forgot about the combs! big plastic ones with the handles that stuck out of the top of your back pocket...wow...serious flashback there...lol.

oh the 80's...so many trends...friendship pins, leg warmers, jelly bracelets, jams, shaker sweaters with the matching socks...those were the days!


----------



## Spicy_McHaggis (Nov 24, 2008)

me at age 11 or so with my brother and sister at the zoo
I'm the one in the middle sporting the awesome bugle boy shirt


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, new coke was okay back in the day.....but always did like the original.
> 
> Remember all those "clear" pepsi drinks in the early 90s? Gawd.....



I had sworn off of carbonated drinks and meat during the 90's so I never had the pleasure. I'm told it tasted exactly the same.



bobbleheaddoll said:


> i'm trying to find my 80's big hair pic...when i do i'll scan it. i showed my daughter my year book and she told me that it was not global warming that caused the ozone hole...it was all the hairspray we used then...lol.
> 
> lilybbbw...i forgot about the combs! big plastic ones with the handles that stuck out of the top of your back pocket...wow...serious flashback there...lol.
> 
> oh the 80's...so many trends...friendship pins, leg warmers, jelly bracelets, jams, shaker sweaters with the matching socks...those were the days!



I was a complete sweater wearer in those days. It was always freezing in that school for some reason.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 29, 2008)

I've got 2 pics. 
One of them is my senior pic taken 15 years ago.
The other is of me and my brother taken 30 years ago!  

View attachment senior.jpg


View attachment l_a9572cddedeb439388249b82f502b9f0.jpg


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=54433&stc=1&d=1227997256
fourish i guess. 

View attachment young.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 29, 2008)

rg770Ibanez said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=54433&stc=1&d=1227997256
> fourish i guess.



I love your hairdresser's hair style. That is just classic. LOL


You look a little scared to have him handle your hair.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 29, 2008)

Last month my Granny passed, and my cousin and I started sorting through old photos and I came across this gem! I guess I was around four.

I'm on the very right side... 

View attachment granny and the kids.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Mishty (Nov 30, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


>



I really like that!
Something so damn retro bout 'roids. :wubu:


----------



## Diego (Nov 30, 2008)

Me and ex-gf Dani back in Paraguay.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2008)

how is this for a flashback? Taken in fall 85 for my 1986 HS graduation. 

View attachment nv27_001.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how is this for a flashback? Taken in fall 85 for my 1986 HS graduation.



OMG, LOOK at you! haha! You have THE perfect hair and skin, the 80's were very good to you. I would *totally* go with you to a Duran Duran concert.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG, LOOK at you! haha! You have THE perfect hair and skin, the 80's were very good to you. I would *totally* go with you to a Duran Duran concert.




Lol, thanks Lilly 
However, all my friends went to see Duran Duran without me.....I went to see Cinderella/Winger/Bullet Boys instead. I did so love me those long haired rockers :wubu:

I told you my hair hasn't been right since 1990


----------



## Paul (Nov 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how is this for a flashback? Taken in fall 85 for my 1986 HS graduation.


Green,

You look good. I would not have known that pict was from the '80s. You must have had all the guys in school drooling over you. :smitten:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, thanks Lilly
> However, all my friends went to see Duran Duran without me.....I went to see Cinderella/Winger/Bullet Boys instead. I did so love me those long haired rockers :wubu:
> 
> I told you my hair hasn't been right since 1990



I can't get over your earrings. Girl you are going to have to take me earring shopping some day. I have terrible luck picking them out.


----------



## Canonista (Nov 30, 2008)

I completely forgot about this thread, and I started it!

Very cool pics!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2008)

Paul said:


> Green,
> 
> You look good. I would not have known that pict was from the '80s. You must have had all the guys in school drooling over you. :smitten:



Thank you very much Paul  :bow:



LillyBBBW said:


> I can't get over your earrings. Girl you are going to have to take me earring shopping some day. I have terrible luck picking them out.




Lol, I LOVED big dangly earrings. That pair was one of my all time fave. I had a guy I was seeing "borrow" one (guys with one ear pierced was the thing back then, too) and I had to get a girl at his school to get it back for me  
We seemed to have "broken up" because I wouldn't do the deed out in a field behind the skating rink. Oh boy, the missed opportunities, eh? :doh: 


More feathering....and me copying the Janet Jackson look with that key on the earring. Circa 1989
I posted this one before- Jerseygirl really likes it because she recognized exactly where I'm standing at  

View attachment young carol.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you very much Paul  :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yours was the kind of fresh faced innocent beauty I imagine a young man might be eager to soil in the most base way possible. You dodged a bullet with that one, everyone knows a football field would have been WAY cooler.  

I did the Janet Jackson earring key thing too!


----------



## Canonista (Nov 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you very much Paul  :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Based on the old pic and the one in your profile I guess you're gonna stay hot forever, aren't you?

Your body just sorta laughs at calendars, doesn't it?


----------



## Ivy (Dec 1, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


>



this is sooo cuuute!


----------



## kayrae (Dec 1, 2008)

That's the most awesome comment ever. It's not aimed at me, but it's still awesome.



Canonista said:


> Your body just sorta laughs at calendars, doesn't it?


----------



## Tad (Dec 1, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> One of them is my senior pic taken 15 years ago.
> The other is of me and my brother taken 30 years ago!



Cute for thirty years.....I'm thinking that means that it is not a phase, you are just cute. Thirty years from now I bet you'll be a cute grandma 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how is this for a flashback? Taken in fall 85 for my 1986 HS graduation.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We seemed to have "broken up" because I wouldn't do the deed out in a field behind the skating rink. Oh boy, the missed opportunities, eh? :doh:
> 
> More feathering....and me copying the Janet Jackson look with that key on the earring. Circa 1989
> I posted this one before- Jerseygirl really likes it because she recognized exactly where I'm standing at



Well, the guy may have lacked class, but I really can't fault him on his taste 



Canonista said:


> Your body just sorta laughs at calendars, doesn't it?



Possibly the best reply ever on this forum! Rep is in the mail. 

Also I think this should be GEF new user title


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 1, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yours was the kind of fresh faced innocent beauty I imagine a young man might be eager to soil in the most base way possible. You dodged a bullet with that one, everyone knows a football field would have been WAY cooler.
> 
> I did the Janet Jackson earring key thing too!



Lol yes indeed..... 

and thanks  




Canonista said:


> Based on the old pic and the one in your profile I guess you're gonna stay hot forever, aren't you?
> 
> Your body just sorta laughs at calendars, doesn't it?





kayrae said:


> That's the most awesome comment ever. It's not aimed at me, but it's still awesome.



Lol, I have to agree with Kayrae on this one. You have me smiling like a loon. Thank you so much Canonista  :bow:



edx said:


> Well, the guy may have lacked class, but I really can't fault him on his taste
> 
> Possibly the best reply ever on this forum! Rep is in the mail.
> 
> Also I think this should be GEF new user title



Thankee Ed. He just made my whole night :happy:

What user title do you have in mind, Ed?


----------



## mybluice (Dec 1, 2008)

I was about 3 in the first pic...12 in the second and 17 in the third 

View attachment Age 3.jpg


View attachment Age 12.jpg


View attachment Age 17.1.jpg


----------



## M_69 (Dec 3, 2008)

mybluice said:


> I was about 3 in the first pic...12 in the second and 17 in the third



so cute 

thanks mybluice for uploading the pics


----------



## M_69 (Dec 3, 2008)

old pic of mine


----------



## Tyna (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope this works.
I was 18 and my hubby (then boyfriend) was 19 and we were in Mexico having 2 for 1 margarita's lol. I am the dark haired one  The blonde lady is future mother in law. Its funny, when I look back at those pictures, I wish I had more. I was much thinner then, but felt sooo huge! I was able to dance all night and walk for miles! I was a "baby"! Oh well, at least I have the picture.
T


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 3, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Last month my Granny passed, and my cousin and I started sorting through old photos and I came across this gem! I guess I was around four.
> 
> I'm on the very right side...



Great picture! Sorry for your loss MBED.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 3, 2008)

My family has virtually no photos for about eight years of my youth with a few exceptions from 1980 that my mom came across on Thanksgiving that I've posted here. I was utterly shocked to see I wasn't the hugely fat kid I always thought I was. I was 12 here, wearing my mom's 1950 or 60's skirt. I think either Happy Days and/or Grease was very popular at this time based on my ensemble.


----------



## Tad (Dec 3, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My family has virtually no photos for about eight years of my youth with a few exceptions from 1980 that my mom came across on Thanksgiving that I've posted here. I was utterly shocked to see I wasn't the hugely fat kid I always thought I was. I was 12 here, wearing my mom's 1950 or 60's skirt. I think either Happy Days and/or Grease was very popular at this time based on my ensemble.



I love this thread, both for seeing what people looked like back when, and for the fashion time capsule effect! This one was a great example of both  Thanks TFG!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 3, 2008)

Tyna said:


> I hope this works.
> I was 18 and my hubby (then boyfriend) was 19 and we were in Mexico having 2 for 1 margarita's lol. I am the dark haired one  The blonde lady is future mother in law. Its funny, when I look back at those pictures, I wish I had more. I was much thinner then, but felt sooo huge! I was able to dance all night and walk for miles! I was a "baby"! Oh well, at least I have the picture.
> T



I love that picture Tyna.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 3, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My family has virtually no photos for about eight years of my youth with a few exceptions from 1980 that my mom came across on Thanksgiving that I've posted here. I was utterly shocked to see I wasn't the hugely fat kid I always thought I was. I was 12 here, wearing my mom's 1950 or 60's skirt. I think either Happy Days and/or Grease was very popular at this time based on my ensemble.



oh my goodness. this is just heavenly!! i love love love your outfit and the saddle shoes!! so cute! i LIVED in saddle shoes from birth to age 6. best shoes ever!

editing to add a picture of me in my pink saddle shoes! my brother was probably wearing saddle shoes too, but you can't see them.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you very much Paul  :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So this picture was taken around the time I was born, huh? I like it. :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ivy said:


> oh my goodness. this is just heavenly!! i love love love your outfit and the saddle shoes!! so cute! i LIVED in saddle shoes from birth to age 6. best shoes ever!
> 
> editing to add a picture of me in my pink saddle shoes! my brother was probably wearing saddle shoes too, but you can't see them.



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 4, 2008)

edx said:


> Cute for thirty years.....I'm thinking that means that it is not a phase, you are just cute. Thirty years from now I bet you'll be a cute grandma




aww thank you Ed!


----------



## Mishty (Dec 8, 2008)

Ivy said:


> oh my goodness. this is just heavenly!! i love love love your outfit and the saddle shoes!! so cute! i LIVED in saddle shoes from birth to age 6. best shoes ever!
> 
> editing to add a picture of me in my pink saddle shoes! my brother was probably wearing saddle shoes too, but you can't see them.



How effin cute were yall! :happy:


----------



## palndrm (Dec 8, 2008)

1985..bad scan photo, but gotta love the glasses and 'stache.
8th grade football, chipped tooth and all. Never did make the team, and for good reason. 

View attachment playingsax85.jpg


View attachment 8th grade.jpg


----------



## Mishty (Dec 10, 2008)

The first is of me doing what the others girls wouldn't..
Jumping into the nasty flood water...heh
I think I was 10 or maybe 9...


The second is of me and my Ma at lake winnie, I was 5 or so.

in both photos I had cut my own hair.... heh 

View attachment Enrollment Agreement 041.jpg


View attachment Enrollment Agreement 046.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Dec 10, 2008)

YOU WIN! Seriously, that first pic is nothing short of complete awesome.


----------



## Tad (Dec 10, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> The first is of me doing what the others girls wouldn't..
> Jumping into the nasty flood water...heh
> I think I was 10 or maybe 9...
> 
> ...



I love that first pic! Should be blown up and on somebody's wall (errr, as in your's or your mom's)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 11, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> The first is of me doing what the others girls wouldn't..
> Jumping into the nasty flood water...heh
> I think I was 10 or maybe 9...
> 
> ...




I second what Kayrae said. That first photo is awesome. I see myself jumping off the dock at my grandparents' cottage at Portage Lakes, Ohio circa 1975 (only those sandals came about 10 yrs later - I think). It's my new desktop pic.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 11, 2008)

kayrae said:


> YOU WIN! Seriously, that first pic is nothing short of complete awesome.



Awww thankies DollFace!
I was looking at this thread and my nephew walked by and thought your old pics were of Lilo! heh



edx said:


> I love that first pic! Should be blown up and on somebody's wall (errr, as in your's or your mom's)



Thanks Ed!
Well I've been hiding it for years 'cause I thought it was dorky, but only recently started seeing the cool factor...
Maybe mom *will* blow it up! lol If I let her see it... :happy:



ThatFatGirl said:


> I second what Kayrae said. That first photo is awesome. I see myself jumping off the dock at my grandparents' cottage at Portage Lakes, Ohio circa 1975 (only those sandals came about 10 yrs later - I think). It's my new desktop pic.




Oh wow, thanks SO much.... :blush:

I wanted pool/swim shoes _so_ bad, but we couldn't afford 'em, so I had to wear the 'ole Jesus sandals because of the sharp stuff the flood brought it.


----------



## traveldude1961 (Dec 14, 2008)

Tyna, your Mom is law was HOT !


----------



## starrbbw (Dec 14, 2008)

These are alll very cute. I love seeing these! But for some reason there are some that I can't see.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 14, 2008)

We're still best friends...






What I wouldn't give to get this shirt in my size now!


----------



## Mishty (Dec 24, 2008)

Just in time for the Holidays....

 

View attachment mjh.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Dec 24, 2008)

Me as a little squirt, and me at 24, in '93 or so...


-Uriel 

View attachment Me2.jpg


View attachment Me93.jpg


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 24, 2008)

Zoom said:


> This one was taken around 1970 I think.




giggles and then shits....omg that is sooo funny and it totally caught me off guard I had to post a reply.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't have any pics of me young really. My mom kept all of those and when she died in the fire it destroyed all of them . I found these on my computer though. The first one is in oh 1988 i think, My son is around a year old and loved to eat my hair it seems. Note the horrible results from my one and only perm. My hair still hates me for it. I was 25 or 26 and i still shudder when i see those glasses i wore, ick

The second one is done around 98-99 so its close enough . I was 36 and was going through a blonde phase.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 30, 2008)

Mom pulled this out of a box when I was at her house at Christmas. 
View attachment 56085


----------



## magicslacker90 (Jan 1, 2009)

My apologies for not sticking to the rules!!! I know the pic must be at least ten years old, but I thought it was funny how young i look
I'm gonna say this is from '02, making me 12. That's my sister next to me. 

View attachment oldschool.jpg


----------



## djudex (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm sorry, I can't hear you over the awesomeness of my leather pants.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 2, 2009)

too lazy to scan, so here are some pictures of pictures of me as a baby.

View attachment 56229


View attachment 56228


View attachment 56227


what a little hoesbag.


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

Was looking though my photobucket there and came across quite a lot of oldish pics





Going to a job interview which I didnt get by the way





Me and Mr. Duck





looking moody





back in the days when people said I looked like Bam Magerra















LOL!!





The first girly outfit I ever bought for myself, before Bexy came along and helped me lol.





Another one of my first outfits.


----------



## jockewingoil (Jan 2, 2009)

So Bexy wears the trousers? I hope she's turned the United leanings in you. Nice Nintendo paraphernalia.


----------



## bexy (Jan 2, 2009)

Baby, I really saved you style wise didn't I lol!??



jockewingoil said:


> So Bexy wears the trousers? I hope she's turned the United leanings in you. Nice Nintendo paraphernalia.



We both do lol, and we both wear the skirts...


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jan 2, 2009)

That's a sweet N64 hat.


----------



## MattB (Jan 2, 2009)

This was in '95, I was 21...Playin' a basement gig...

B+W makes it look older than it is...


----------



## Kala (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's an old picture from '95 of me holding my little sister. I was six


----------



## kayrae (Jan 6, 2009)

how darling


----------



## Tad (Jan 6, 2009)

Awww, weren't you a sweet (and adorable) big sister!


----------



## Kala (Jan 6, 2009)

kayrae said:


> how darling







edx said:


> Awww, weren't you a sweet (and adorable) big sister!





My sis and I are pretty close

...and we don't fight anymore after I moved out :happy:


----------



## DJ_S (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's me 









I'm on the left.


----------



## Kala (Jan 6, 2009)

What a cute outfit, lol


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 12, 2009)

troubadours said:


> View attachment 56228



TNMT!
And I had that toy.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok this isn't 10 years old but there is a huge difference... I won a make over and had a photoshoot! 

Back when i was blonde lol






Again.. about 5 or 6 yrs ago






And around the same time just after i dyed my hair back to my natural colour and had coloured braids 






A few years ago


----------



## kayrae (Jan 12, 2009)

omg, you look so different


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 12, 2009)

kayrae said:


> omg, you look so different



Lol.. yeah! Can't believe it was only 6 years ago! I think the hair colour makes it more extreme too.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 12, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Ok this isn't 10 years old but there is a huge difference... I won a make over and had a photoshoot!
> 
> Back when i was blonde lol
> 
> ...



OMG, you are ADORABLE!


----------



## kayrae (Jan 12, 2009)

what's your natural hair color?


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is me 1981 my university ID photo(yes that is why its so beaten up been in my wallet all this time) I was 18 at the time. Just a babyLOL!
Ruth 

View attachment scan0001.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 12, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG, you are ADORABLE!



Hehe aww thanks hun :blush:



kayrae said:


> what's your natural hair color?



It's almost black, dying it blonde was a nightmare with the roots! lol


----------



## Tooz (Jan 12, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> Here is me 1981 my university ID photo(yes that is why its so beaten up been in my wallet all this time) I was 18 at the time. Just a babyLOL!
> Ruth



Wow, you look the same now as you do in that picture, I swear!


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 12, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Wow, you look the same now as you do in that picture, I swear!



Thank you your check is in the mail! LOL


----------



## Tooz (Jan 12, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> Thank you your check is in the mail! LOL



SWEET. Cash!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 12, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Wow, you look the same now as you do in that picture, I swear!



It's true Ruth, you have aged quite gracefully. You really do give credence to that expression about women being like a fine wine......


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's true Ruth, you have aged quite gracefully. You really do give credence to that expression about women being like a fine wine......



Thanks Honey! What a wonderful thing to say!
Ruth


----------



## Tooz (Jan 13, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's true Ruth, you have aged quite gracefully. You really do give credence to that expression about women being like a fine wine......



Heartily agreed.


----------



## intraultra (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been going through some of our old family photos for my mom.




I'm the little clown in the middle


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Jan 15, 2009)

View attachment l_03c6087fcc0044c4af2d763dd1c3a630.jpg

This is me about 1.5 years old.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2009)

intraultra said:


> I've been going through some of our old family photos for my mom.
> 
> I'm the little clown in the middle





URTalking2Jenn said:


> View attachment 57084
> 
> This is me about 1.5 years old.



Toooooooo adorable- both of you!


----------



## M_69 (Jan 15, 2009)

URTalking2Jenn said:


> View attachment 57084
> 
> This is me about 1.5 years old.



awwwwwwwww cutie little girl 

thanks for sharing sweetie :happy:


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Jan 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Toooooooo adorable- both of you!





M_69 said:


> awwwwwwwww cutie little girl
> thanks for sharing sweetie :happy:



Thanks guys. I think I was a cute kid. :happy:


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 16, 2009)

I think you are right Jen. Cutie Pie


----------



## Tania (Jan 16, 2009)

This is me alllllllllmost ten years ago. I miss looking like that.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 16, 2009)

Daaaaamn... I lost my breath just looking at that corset.


----------



## Tad (Jan 16, 2009)

Tania said:


> This is me alllllllllmost ten years ago. I miss looking like that.



Very nice. Which part do you miss....dressing like that, being ten years younger, have changed your overall style.....????


----------



## Tania (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! Kayrae, don't worry too much; the waist illusion looks crazy, but the corset was actually a bit too big for me at the time.

What do I miss? Being that small and having fewer stretch marks and less deflated skin. I look like very much the same person, just 25-30 pounds heavier. And I still wear corsets, just not that one; it fits a little over halfway around me now, ha!

This is me now; I posted this to the main board intro thread but the post has yet to be approved...


----------



## kayrae (Jan 17, 2009)

You look fantastic! Love the necklace and the smile.


----------



## Tania (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you so much, K!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 1, 2009)

always the exhibitionist....about 20 months old, in Kenya. (yes I was a HUGE kid) 

View attachment heels.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 3, 2009)

View attachment Jeff & Kermit-1.jpg



There's an old picture of me.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 3, 2009)

swamptoad, you look so darling


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 3, 2009)

Zoom said:


> This one was taken around 1970 I think.


 














Zoom I'd say you owe a large cup of coffee for the one I spit and spilt laughing like mad at this, but it was so worth the loss!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 3, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Lol.. yeah! Can't believe it was only 6 years ago! I think the hair colour makes it more extreme too.


 
Holy SHII-IIT! I nearly whip-lashed on the difference, Kitten! You have that disgustingly blessed bone structure and complextion that makes you gorgeous with any color. I so heart all the incarnations!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> always the exhibitionist....about 20 months old, in Kenya. (yes I was a HUGE kid)



oOooO too sweet! 



swamptoad said:


> View attachment 59616
> 
> 
> 
> There's an old picture of me.




Awwww, so you grew from a little sweetie into a big sweetie  :happy:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is from when I was around 4, so this pic is almost 20 years old. I was totally being a ballerina diva and HATED when my parents took pics.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 15, 2009)

Blast from the past: me and a summer romance from '82 :wubu:

View attachment 60285


----------



## george83 (Mar 15, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 59616
> 
> 
> 
> There's an old picture of me.



OMG I WANT THAT KERMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

kayrae said:


> swamptoad, you look so darling



:blush:


Thanks.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Awwww, so you grew from a little sweetie into a big sweetie  :happy:




awwwww ...... thanks Caroline. You are a sweetie, yourself!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

george83 said:


> OMG I WANT THAT KERMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!





LOL!



Wish I still had him. That picture was probably taken in maybe 1979 .. guessing that I may have been one year old.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 16, 2009)

Reposts from the slightly outdated pic thread~

Me about 3 years ago~











Me about ... err 7 years ago, I was 13 hehehe


----------



## Tad (Mar 16, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Blast from the past: me and a summer romance from '82 :wubu:
> 
> View attachment 60285



what a great picture! It feels like I can literally see the swing in your stride.

Only thing is, I now have "Summer Loving" from _Grease_ running through my head


----------



## george83 (Mar 16, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Reposts from the slightly outdated pic thread~
> 
> Me about 3 years ago~
> 
> ...



You look so different in the last pic!


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 16, 2009)

george83 said:


> You look so different in the last pic!



I know! Weird aint it? ... hair must make a lot of difference... well, either that or the 7 years hehehe, Looking back at when I was 13 I looked so slim then o.o! .... that was my taken at my sisters wedding hehe, I haven't worn a suit since


----------



## steely (Mar 16, 2009)

I was 12.Christmas Eve


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok here is an old pic of myself taken about 10 years ago,.. wow does time go fast!! 

View attachment 9.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 25, 2009)

steely said:


> I was 12.Christmas Eve



Cute picture. I'm glad i'm not the only one who wore flannel jammies like that.


----------



## Cors (Mar 25, 2009)

Reaaally old picture.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 25, 2009)

Cors said:


> Reaaally old picture.



Awww...little Cors. Too cute.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 25, 2009)

have started scanning more pictures from when I was wee, 

first picture - I remember those glasses and LOVING them, sleeping, eating, playing, doing everything in them. I look mental

second picture- when I was living in Kenya, maybe 18 months old? 

View attachment jammies.jpg


View attachment kenya.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG you are so damn cute in these pics!!! just wanna squeeze your cheeks! haha


----------



## Adrian (Mar 26, 2009)

These are some oldies of me. The first one is of me at about a year and a half old. The second is of me at graduation and the third is me in 1970, before I went on a 'candy bar' diet to gain weight! I only weighed 155-lbs on a six foot tall frame, my build was not proportional.

-Adrian 

View attachment Adrian_11-45_1c_E-m.jpg


View attachment Adrian_1962.JPG


View attachment Adrian_1970_E-m.jpg


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is a old one of me when I was 4 back in '89  

View attachment TUTU.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Mar 30, 2009)

Bobbie, your pic with the glasses is beyond adorable.

Here's a pic of me when I was in high school with horrible fashion sense. I'm the nerd on the left wearing the shirt with the dragons on collar, sleeves, and everywhere else. It was my dad's. I was probably 17 or 18 years old here.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 30, 2009)

Me with my mum & sister 1999.



View attachment Me with my mum & sister 1999.jpg


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 2, 2009)

So, I'm wayyyy late on this, but here's me 19 years ago, at my 2nd birthday party.


----------



## Deven (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, I can't believe this was exactly 10 years ago: Me singing in my middle school talent show:


----------



## Tracii (Sep 3, 2009)

Here you go around 10-12 years ago.



[/IMG]


----------



## midnightrogue (Sep 3, 2009)

doing a pretty good He-Man & She-Ra impression with my sister. 

mid 1980's 

View attachment he.jpg


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Sep 3, 2009)

The big eyes sort of carried with me lol


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 4, 2009)

my Grandad just emailed me that one, the dogs name is Zimbabwe (Zimby for short)


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 4, 2009)

Heres a small one of me from my class photo when I was about 5 or 6 years old! Some people say I havent changed....hmmmmmmm

View attachment school days.jpg


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 4, 2009)

Me and ocassionally with my big brother Kevin.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 4, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Me and ocassionally with my big brother Kevin.


Love the last pic!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 4, 2009)

Age 16 in Guam...

People from middle school can still recognize me lol 

View attachment 6614_126631208503_677903503_3067246_4418234_n.jpg


----------



## ssflbelle (Sep 4, 2009)

This is a picture of me when I was 20 years old over 33 years ago. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 5, 2009)

Zoom said:


> This one was taken around 1970 I think.




LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Fonzy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haven't a clue what age I was when this was taken, sorry! 

View attachment DSC00029.1.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2009)

ssflbelle said:


> This is a picture of me when I was 20 years old over 33 years ago.



Very lovely!



Fonzy said:


> Haven't a clue what age I was when this was taken, sorry!



That's so sweet


----------



## northwestbbw (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 6, 2009)

northwestbbw said:


>



This picture is so beautiful! You look well-loved.


----------



## Fonzy (Sep 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's so sweet




Cheers G.E.F. :happy:


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Sep 7, 2009)

Les Toil said:


>



OMG! All of these but especially the last one! Wish I'd been around in that era.



ssflbelle said:


> This is a picture of me when I was 20 years old over 33 years ago.



Gorgeous! I love your clothes!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 7, 2009)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> my Grandad just emailed me that one, the dogs name is Zimbabwe (Zimby for short)





This is so freakin' adorable!! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Haven't a clue what age I was when this was taken, sorry!




What a little cutie-pie!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 10, 2009)

The first one was my annoyed baby face.  The second one was me trying to make a sexy face... You'd think I would have gotten better at this over the years.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 10, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> The first one was my annoyed baby face.  The second one was me trying to make a sexy face... You'd think I would have gotten better at this over the years.



These are both adorable and hysterical at the same time! I love these pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 10, 2009)

These were from my 4th birthday party- circa 1993. That's me with my Aunt Dana who passed away this passed April. I miss her SO much still


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry about your Aunt's passing, FallenAngel. She looked like a very lovely woman


----------



## desertcheeseman (Sep 11, 2009)

Here's a picture of me on Christmas morning when I was three years old. The character on my pajamas seems to eerily foreshadow my adult obsessions with video games and eating  

View attachment pacmanja.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 11, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> These are both adorable and hysterical at the same time! I love these pics. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks JerseyGirl!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 11, 2009)

desertcheeseman said:


> Here's a picture of me on Christmas morning when I was three years old. The character on my pajamas seems to eerily foreshadow my adult obsessions with video games and eating



Adorable! And funny  Go pac-man!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 11, 2009)

Everyones pics are so cute!!!

Here are two of mine..

The first one is My Older Brother Bryan and Me when he was 3 and I was 1...

The Second one is a repost of my Best Friend and I when we were in 11th grade.. 

View attachment 033009122020.jpeg


View attachment 07-01-09_1751.jpeg


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sorry about your Aunt's passing, FallenAngel. She looked like a very lovely woman



Thank you girl! I have a lot of great memories that make me smile.


----------



## Poncedeleon (Sep 12, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> The first one was my annoyed baby face.  The second one was me trying to make a sexy face... You'd think I would have gotten better at this over the years.



The annoyed baby face is awesome. 

I think I was about two in these. I can't believe I used to have blond hair. 

View attachment j01.jpg


View attachment j02.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 23, 2009)

Poncedeleon said:


> The annoyed baby face is awesome.
> 
> I think I was about two in these. I can't believe I used to have blond hair.



Thanks! According to my friends I still make that face from time to time... 

Your pics are adorable too. What's up with the blonde baby hair always darkening as we get older?

Here's one I forgot -- Wonder Woman. Watch out.


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 23, 2009)

toofless 

View attachment trnspix 355.jpg


----------



## Ben from England (Oct 7, 2009)

I was just overjoyed when this picture appeared on facebook. One of my 'friends' snapped it on his phone when my back was turned, hence the crap quality. I'm on the left, aged about 10 and my little brother Bob is on the right, aged 8. 

When my Dad saw ads for the new pixar movie he fell out of his chair laughing. After saying 'It's you!' about 11 times, then punching my brother in the arm and saying 'Look! It's Ben!' even though he was sat three feet away and finally calling in his girlfriend so he could alert her of this apparently crucial resemblance, I reminded him that I was in the Boys Brigade, not the Boy Scouts. Our hats were even lamer. 

View attachment 9224_280695555057_618235057_8967948_1164397_n.jpg


View attachment 3763344396_e2f040a8ec.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 7, 2009)

Ben from England said:


> I was just overjoyed when this picture appeared on facebook. One of my 'friends' snapped it on his phone when my back was turned, hence the crap quality. I'm on the left, aged about 10 and my little brother Bob is on the right, aged 8.
> 
> When my Dad saw ads for the new pixar movie he fell out of his chair laughing. After saying 'It's you!' about 11 times, then punching my brother in the arm and saying 'Look! It's Ben!' even though he was sat three feet away and finally calling in his girlfriend so he could alert her of this apparently crucial resemblance, I reminded him that I was in the Boys Brigade, not the Boy Scouts. Our hats were even lamer.



Very funny  Cute pic! Loved that movie!!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 8, 2009)

Ben from England said:


> I was just overjoyed when this picture appeared on facebook. One of my 'friends' snapped it on his phone when my back was turned, hence the crap quality. I'm on the left, aged about 10 and my little brother Bob is on the right, aged 8.
> 
> When my Dad saw ads for the new pixar movie he fell out of his chair laughing. After saying 'It's you!' about 11 times, then punching my brother in the arm and saying 'Look! It's Ben!' even though he was sat three feet away and finally calling in his girlfriend so he could alert her of this apparently crucial resemblance, I reminded him that I was in the Boys Brigade, not the Boy Scouts. Our hats were even lamer.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I love this picture so fucking much.


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 8, 2009)

Ben from England said:


> I was just overjoyed when this picture appeared on facebook. One of my 'friends' snapped it on his phone when my back was turned, hence the crap quality. I'm on the left, aged about 10 and my little brother Bob is on the right, aged 8.
> 
> When my Dad saw ads for the new pixar movie he fell out of his chair laughing. After saying 'It's you!' about 11 times, then punching my brother in the arm and saying 'Look! It's Ben!' even though he was sat three feet away and finally calling in his girlfriend so he could alert her of this apparently crucial resemblance, I reminded him that I was in the Boys Brigade, not the Boy Scouts. Our hats were even lamer.



I'd always kind of wondered what the Boys Brigade was when I first heard Going Underground by The Jam (they mention BB). Now I know. Sooo darling!! Can't imagine a lamer hat, though. Got a picture? hehe

I finally gave way to the perfect excuse to buy the all-in-one printer/scanner/etc. thingy so I could post some pics up. I've really enjoyed seeing everyone's older photos. 

First one is of Happy and me when I was 7, spring 1971. Second is a 1980 self-portrait when I was 16 in a shirt I stole from my older brother. Go punks! Third is from summer of 1999, when I tried to be a BBW magazine model. I blame that skirt for my loss. lol 

View attachment HappyMariaTwo10-8-2009 3;54;29 PM.jpg


View attachment 198016yroldPunkTwo10-8-2009 4;00;53 PM.jpg


View attachment June211999Crop10-8-2009 4;17;37 PM.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 9, 2009)

DameQ said:


> Third is from summer of 1999, when I tried to be a BBW magazine model. I blame that skirt for my loss. lol



I love that photo! You look so beautiful! Love the hair, too.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 9, 2009)

DameQ said:


> First one is of Happy and me when I was 7, spring 1971. Second is a 1980 self-portrait when I was 16 in a shirt I stole from my older brother. Go punks! Third is from summer of 1999, when I tried to be a BBW magazine model. I blame that skirt for my loss. lol



you are amazing. i mean that in an un-creepy way.. :blush:


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 9, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> I love that photo! You look so beautiful! Love the hair, too.





QueenB said:


> you are amazing. i mean that in an un-creepy way.. :blush:



You're both very kind, thank you! :blush:


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ha, I just saw this thread. Everyone has such super cute old pics. :wubu:

(I used to have that Wonder Woman get up, too!!!)

Anyway, here's me at my first birthday party! July, 1980


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 12, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> Ha, I just saw this thread. Everyone has such super cute old pics. :wubu:
> 
> (I used to have that Wonder Woman get up, too!!!)
> 
> Anyway, here's me at my first birthday party! July, 1980



I can see where your twins get their cutiepieness from. Highly adorable!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 12, 2009)

DameQ said:


> I can see where your twins get their cutiepieness from. Highly adorable!



Aww, thank you honey! :wubu:


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Oct 12, 2009)

Found two more.
me and mom
me and the dog 

View attachment mama and me.JPG


View attachment 100_1870.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 29, 2010)

Grade 10 Grad (1985)-LOVING the white pumps + mini-mullets...HAHA
I'm second from the left.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 29, 2010)

Please forgive the knickers


----------



## the_captain (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's me in the fall of 1964






Christmas 1965






How about me in 1976...yikes! Lookit all that HAIR!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 29, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Here's me in the fall of 1964



You were sooo cute captain 
I would give anything to have hair that thick!


----------



## the_captain (Jan 29, 2010)

You were a cutie too...knickers and all!


----------



## Adrian (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is an old picture of me taken in the summer of 1959 with my two brothers at my side. The second picture was around 1988, is of myself and a co-workers as a "technical volunteer" for our local PBS station CH-54. I volunteer as a cameraman and floor director. My co-worker -Steve worked as a sound engineer and also sometimes floor director.

P.S. -My brothers love BBWs also! 

View attachment Adrian_1959-Syl-&-Me-1.JPG


View attachment Adrian_Ch-54.jpg


----------



## PhatChk (Jan 31, 2010)

Me at 6 years old. 






me at 17 years old.:happy::happy:


----------



## rainyday (Jan 31, 2010)

These are so fun to look at. I love how you can still see the current person when looking at the eyes in the older picture. PhatChik, you still have the same beautiful ones you had as a six year old.

Age 4





Age 23


----------



## PhatChk (Jan 31, 2010)

rainyday said:


> These are so fun to look at. I love how you can still see the current person when looking at the eyes in the older picture. PhatChik, you still have the same beautiful ones you had as a six year old.
> 
> Age 4
> 
> ...




Thank you very much:blush::blush::blush:

You look like you were a very happy child.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Feb 11, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> Me at 6 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pics, hun!
You already had beautiful eyes back than


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Please forgive the knickers



This is too sweet


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 12, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is too sweet



Thanks GEF


----------



## nettie (Feb 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Please forgive the knickers




Positively adorable!


----------



## nettie (Feb 12, 2010)

Serenading my baby doll. Neither my technique nor my singing has improved much since then.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 12, 2010)

nettie said:


> Positively adorable!



Thank you 



nettie said:


> Serenading my baby doll. Neither my technique nor my singing has improved much since then.



Look at those cheeks....so cute nettie!


----------



## Micara (Feb 12, 2010)

I loved looking at this thread! Everyone is so darn cute! 

This is me, the girliest girl on the block. I refused to wear anything but dresses. I'm not sure what's up with the 50's hairdo, considering it was the mid-80's, but oh well. My mom was a big "I Love Lucy" fan?

The next pic is me in my post-adolescent rebellious stage. Just steps away from my goth/punk high school look. I had to be about 13 or 14? Oh, 90's hair, how I miss it. And, no, that's not my baby- it's my cousin.


----------



## Megan221 (Feb 13, 2010)

View attachment hahahahahahaha.jpg
this is me at around 8 months old (this picture makes me laugh)

View attachment Megan1990.jpg
I think this is by far my favorite picture of me EVER lol.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 14, 2010)

surprisingly little has changed.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 14, 2010)

furious styles said:


> surprisingly little has changed.



The sunglasses totally make the outfit.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 9, 2010)

<Cute thread bump> 

Me and my brother, David.


----------



## Takeshi (Oct 9, 2010)

here's one of me from back in the dayView attachment scan0039.jpg


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 10, 2010)

This is the oldest pic I could find of me on my computer. It's about 13 years old, shortly after I moved to LA. Since we're in the month of October, I figured it was fitting. I'm at the Halloween fetish ball in purple vinyl, devil-horned wig, and rubber snake.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 10, 2010)

here are a few of me from a hundred years ago. The first three are of me as a skinny kid and the last is of me at a Christmas party in 1991.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 10, 2010)

the_captain said:


>


 The Captain and his Magic Wood....



Love ya whole look in that last one though, classic.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Please forgive the knickers


You are too precious! GORGEOUS legs there, missy!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You are too precious! GORGEOUS legs there, missy!



LOL, ta for that CP


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 10, 2010)

All the old pics I have of myself on the computer are scrapbooked. Here's me and my mom - i think I was 3 or 4 here. 

View attachment Mom and MeA.JPG


----------



## nugget34 (Oct 11, 2010)

me around 22 i think, i didnt have a care in the world back then 

View attachment rsz_1scan.jpg


----------



## Christov (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 11, 2010)

OMG This thread is soooo Darling, Im trying to remember if i posted here before? 

You are all the cutest people ever.


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 11, 2010)

This was my very first webcam photo back in 1999 i think maybe 2000.






This was my wedding photo back in 1986, Yes I was only 16, Las Vegas I had to elope with my mother. 






My sister and I some time around 73-74 I was the one in orange.






Me i'm thinking 72ish? LOL I think they could have atleast washed my face.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 11, 2010)

not to sure how old i was in these, think i was 5 or 6


----------



## Tad (Oct 12, 2010)

These are so fun! Most of the old pics of me are in boxes of slides in my parents' basement, but here is one that I have (I've shown this here before). I was 17 or 18 at the time, in the mid-80s.




Inhibited said:


> not to sure how old i was in these, think i was 5 or 6



Apparently this was before the camera was invented?  

(OK, I'm assuming you changed your mind and took them down.....which is fine--I just couldn't resist the wise-crack)


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 12, 2010)

> Apparently this was before the camera was invented?
> 
> (OK, I'm assuming you changed your mind and took them down.....which is fine--I just couldn't resist the wise-crack)


[/QUOTE]

lol thought it was funny  I tried to rep you, but wouldn't let me .. :bow:


----------



## Tad (Oct 12, 2010)

lol thought it was funny  I tried to rep you, but wouldn't let me .. :bow:[/QUOTE]

must have been a dis-rep-utable comment


----------



## Szombathy (Oct 12, 2010)

This was my wedding photo back in 1986, Yes I was only 16, Las Vegas I had to elope with my mother. [/QUOTE]


You eloped with your mother? I read this totally the wrong way the first time. Talk about your untraditional marriage....


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 12, 2010)

Too cute.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 12, 2010)

This is me on what I think is my first date... and it seems I did well since she bit my finger. Yes, I am the bald guy in white.


----------



## lalatx (Oct 13, 2010)

This thread makes me want to invest in a scanner.


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 13, 2010)

Szombathy said:


> This was my wedding photo back in 1986, Yes I was only 16, Las Vegas I had to elope with my mother.




You eloped with your mother? I read this totally the wrong way the first time. Talk about your untraditional marriage....[/QUOTE]

LOL Yeah guess I could have worded that different. My mom had to go with us to sign the paperwork.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 13, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> This is me on what I think is my first date... and it seems I did well since she bit my finger. Yes, I am the bald guy in white.


 

Little cuties!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 13, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> This is me on what I think is my first date... and it seems I did well since she bit my finger. Yes, I am the bald guy in white.



GASP! _Who is she?!_ I thought I was the only one...

So adorable though!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 14, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> GASP! _Who is she?!_ I thought I was the only one...
> 
> So adorable though!!



She's my mom's cousin's daughter. Believe me, it was just that one date. Acually, I don't remember her at all, I just found that photo.


----------



## evilvampire (Oct 21, 2010)

Well this is while i was in Desert Storm....so 20 years ago..... brings back memories...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 21, 2010)

I didn't wanna miss out on this thread, lol.

So the first pic is me in 1999. I was always the fat kid in school.
Add in that I was from the country and everyone else was white...
And I was the perfect target for bullying as a child.






And a pic from my first professional photoshoot 











My mom still owns that blue and white outfit that she has on with me, lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 21, 2010)

evilvampire said:


> Well this is while i was in Desert Storm....so 20 years ago..... brings back memories...


Nice! <sigh: a man in uniform>


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 22, 2010)

evilvampire said:


> Well this is while i was in Desert Storm....so 20 years ago..... brings back memories...



Helloooo soldier! :smitten: Hard to believe that was 20 years ago. I knew a couple of guys who were there, most of whom came back with bad memories. I hope yours are not all bad.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 22, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> This is me on what I think is my first date... and it seems I did well since she bit my finger. Yes, I am the bald guy in white.



That really hurt Charlie....


----------



## evilvampire (Oct 22, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Helloooo soldier! :smitten: Hard to believe that was 20 years ago. I knew a couple of guys who were there, most of whom came back with bad memories. I hope yours are not all bad.



Well I must say it sucked big time.... made me grow up real quick.......


----------



## lalatx (Oct 22, 2010)

Me as a little kid. From about 5 months old - 4 yrs old. 

View attachment 10-22-2010 8;12;04 PMx.jpg


View attachment 10-22-2010 8;41;04 PMx.jpg


View attachment 10-22-2010 8;51;24 PMx.jpg


View attachment 10-22-2010 9;03;30 PMx.jpg


View attachment 10-22-2010 9;10;30 PMx.jpg


----------



## nettie (Oct 24, 2010)

So adorable, everyone. Cuteness overload.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 24, 2010)

I love my dad.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 24, 2010)

This is from three years ago.  I'm the one with the weird face and eating crackers. 





Here's a pic of me and my brother. I was three, and he was around eight months.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 24, 2010)

Here are a few older photos of me - childhood, late teens w/Cyndi Lauper, early 20's w/ a new red bob, and a photo of me from a few years ago.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 25, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Me as a little kid. From about 5 months old - 4 yrs old.




Such a cutie! Like a kewpie doll!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 25, 2010)

DeerVictory said:


> I love my dad.



Adorable. I love pictures of Dads and daughters. :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 25, 2010)

DeerVictory said:


> I love my dad.



I swear I have a picture identical to yours :happy: Lol. Complete with old school print couch! I'll have to dig for it in my photo albums. Ahh... back when he cared  lol.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 25, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here are a few older photos of me - childhood, late teens w/Cyndi Lauper, early 20's w/ a new red bob, and a photo of me from a few years ago.



You look so much like young Drew Barrymore in that first pic, Laura! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## palndrm (Nov 3, 2010)

1st pic: 8th grade. Yeah, the football career didn't work out so well. 2nd pic: early '80s in local newspaper. Yeah, either did the sax career. Either did my choice in glasses, facial hair and overall fashion. 

View attachment 8th grade.jpg


View attachment playingsax85.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 3, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I swear I have a picture identical to yours :happy: Lol. Complete with old school print couch! I'll have to dig for it in my photo albums. Ahh... back when he cared  lol.



Strange, I have the exact same photo, too. Same brown floral print couch also!


----------



## bigcutiekitkat (Nov 3, 2010)

Decided to do something different.... took and pasted a few of me showing the difference in my look over the past few years....Quite a few pounds lighter as you can tell !!! 

KitKat 

View attachment 20032010pics.jpg


----------



## khrestel (Jan 1, 2012)

Me at 3,7,9 and 18. 

View attachment Untitled-52.jpg


View attachment Untitled-65.jpg


View attachment 1993_1.jpg


View attachment 142002.jpg


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 1, 2012)

Me in 1991 

View attachment 99884


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 1, 2012)

khrestel said:


> Me at 3,7,9 and 18.



You are so adorable. You still have the same smile!


----------



## pegz (Jan 2, 2012)

View attachment !cid__021411051221.jpg
...tis me


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 2, 2012)

some old pictures of me (some with my sisters). 
The tiny pic is my sisters and I on halloween. I lost this pic when my computer crashed and had to take it at this size from a photo program I had been using. Its the only one left now.Me in kindergarten
Me throwing a temper tantrum on Christmas morning while my sister looks on and


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 2, 2012)

pegz said:


> View attachment 99910
> ...tis me



oh my gosh! how freakin' adorable!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 2, 2012)

How have I never seen this thread?!?! Everyone is so freakin' adorable!


----------



## imfree (Jan 2, 2012)

1974, USAF, I was 18 in this one. 

View attachment Edgar 1974 USAF wb md.jpg


----------



## MystifyMe (Jan 3, 2012)

here are pics of me from about 5 years ago and 15 years ago

View attachment 262260_10150291744509919_562839918_9095451_7915463_n.jpg


View attachment 263940_10150291725934919_562839918_9095212_5041475_n.jpg


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 3, 2012)

pegz said:


> View attachment 99910
> ...tis me



It's uncanny in that the cliché phrase "You haven't changed a bit" actually applies here!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 4, 2012)

pegz said:


> View attachment 99910
> ...tis me



Pegz you were absolutely ADORABLE!


----------



## Lamia (Jan 6, 2012)

My family X-mas 1974. I am five years old in the middle striking a pose. 







favorite picture of me and my dad. I LOVED that Raggedy Ann nightshirt. I was about 6 or 7 here.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 6, 2012)

Both of these were taken in 2000... 

View attachment 227605_8242011965_694501965_388422_8585_n.jpg


View attachment 230117_9477646965_694501965_468714_5468_n.jpg


----------



## Angelina (Jan 6, 2012)

I"m gonna say this is like late 70's early 80's. 

View attachment 259883_1842336824088_1410621318_31535771_1158535_n.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 6, 2012)

anyone ever tell you that you resemble Dane Cook? 



MystifyMe said:


> here are pics of me from about 5 years ago and 15 years ago
> 
> View attachment 99926
> 
> ...


----------



## Tad (Jan 6, 2012)

I think I've posted this pic on here before (although I don't generally leave any pics up for all that long, so it is probably not up anywhere now)

I don't know how old I was in this one, but I'm guessing pre-shcool or kindergarten? Summertime, judging by the amount of gold in my hair (it was dark brown in winter).


----------



## MystifyMe (Jan 6, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> anyone ever tell you that you resemble Dane Cook?



Dont think i know who that is lol


----------



## Lamia (Jan 6, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Both of these were taken in 2000...



That looks like fun! I used to love hanging upside down when I was a bat...I mean kid


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lamia said:


> That looks like fun! I used to love hanging upside down when I was a bat...I mean kid



I was 22 and about 145 lbs there. I took up gymnastics at that stage to help me with my Martial Arts training. I'd love to do it again, it certainly would be a challenge since I'm almost 34 now and am 215 lbs.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 6, 2012)

MystifyMe said:


> here are pics of me from about 5 years ago and 15 years ago
> 
> View attachment 99926
> 
> ...





MystifyMe said:


> Dont think i know who that is lol



Dane cook is a foul-mouthed comedian who has attempted a foray into acting here in the States. Your second picture especially reminds me of him. Picture below...


----------



## Lamia (Jan 7, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> I was 22 and about 145 lbs there. I took up gymnastics at that stage to help me with my Martial Arts training. I'd love to do it again, it certainly would be a challenge since I'm almost 34 now and am 215 lbs.



I did gymantatics at that weight just fine....of course I was 13 haha. I miss those days.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 7, 2012)

Lamia said:


> I did gymantatics at that weight just fine....of course I was 13 haha. I miss those days.



At 13 I was getting into fights, some were real and some were purely for entertainment. I miss those days! LOL!!


----------



## imfree (Jan 7, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> At 13 I was getting into fights, some were real and some were purely for entertainment. I miss those days! LOL!!



Great post! Needs a link, though.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Jan 7, 2012)

Baby Cristina!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 8, 2012)

Me (on right) with one of my BFFs about 10 years ago, right before I moved out West.


----------



## metabliss (Jan 8, 2012)

LOL J/k 





Christmas 1982





Gangster from waaaaay back


----------



## penguin (Jan 9, 2012)

The first picture is of 15 year old me going on the year 11 biology camp and mucking around while waiting for the bus to be unloaded. The others are 22 year old me at my sister's work Christmas party in 1999.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 9, 2012)

imfree said:


> Great post! Needs a link, though.



Great link!

They didn't have YouTube in 1991 otherwise most of my fights would have been there... and it would have been in 16 colours! LOL!!!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't remember how old I was in this picture, forgot to ask as well. But, here's me when I was just a lil' baby! 

View attachment baby.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jan 9, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> I can't remember how old I was in this picture, forgot to ask as well. But, here's me when I was just *an adorable* lil' baby!



Edited to improve accuracy of information.:happy:


----------



## Deacone (Jan 10, 2012)

Too old?


----------



## Micara (Jan 10, 2012)

Forgive the pic-whoring...

My daddy and me






My brother Joey and I on Christmas morning... love my brother's "tough guy" pose...






My brother and I with my Sicilian grandparents- I miss them so much!!






And lastly, me in my post adolescent wannabe goth stage


----------



## Jess87 (Jan 11, 2012)

This was supposedly the Easter Bunny, but I assume they ran out of those costumes and for some reason the only one available was a naked mole rat. 

View attachment 229453_1960819069376_1509804738_2183695_5289830_n.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 11, 2012)

View attachment 100120

I was about 8 I think... cropped from a family photo.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 11, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 100120
> 
> I was about 8 I think... cropped from a family photo.



hah, cute is an understatement.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 11, 2012)

I scanned some recently of me through my childhood. Baby photo of me at like 2 weeks old. The young one is of me at 6 during my Little House phase. (this was during my modeling days) The one of me between my parents was when i was 14. I hadn't hit my growth spurt yet. 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 12, 2012)

Here are a couple of me (and an example of how over a decade, style came full circle again, LOL!)

11th grade, the goth...I has it! (1987)





Late 20's, the goth...I found it again! (1998)





Tracy


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 14, 2012)

penguin said:


> The first picture is of 15 year old me going on the year 11 biology camp and mucking around while waiting for the bus to be unloaded. The others are 22 year old me at my sister's work Christmas party in 1999.



Nice pics Penguin!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 14, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> I can't remember how old I was in this picture, forgot to ask as well. But, here's me when I was just a lil' baby!



OMGosh...you were absolutely adorable...still are I must say.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 14, 2012)

Deacone said:


> Too old?



Adorable!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 14, 2012)

Micara said:


> Forgive the pic-whoring...
> 
> My daddy and me
> 
> ...


'
What a nice selection Micara...love them!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 14, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> I scanned some recently of me through my childhood. Baby photo of me at like 2 weeks old. The young one is of me at 6 during my Little House phase. (this was during my modeling days) The one of me between my parents was when i was 14. I hadn't hit my growth spurt yet.



Very nice Megan...love the newborn one...sooooo precious.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 14, 2012)

Tracyarts said:


> Here are a couple of me (and an example of how over a decade, style came full circle again, LOL!)
> 
> 11th grade, the goth...I has it! (1987)
> 
> ...



So true about the style coming full circle. Nice pics!


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 17, 2012)

My first Halloween. I dressed up as an Eewok from Star Wars. lol
View attachment scan0001-1.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Guys, here's one of me from 1970, give or take a year, ninth graddish, if I remember correctly! 

View attachment Edgar aprx 1970 wb md.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 17, 2012)

Cool pictures, everyone!


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Jan 17, 2012)

Takeshi said:


> My first Halloween. I dressed up as an Eewok from Star Wars. lol
> View attachment 100250



OMG... Most adorable pic ever


----------



## kristineirl (Jan 19, 2012)

but i sill love balloons! 

View attachment bawoonsk.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is me and my tall 80's poofy hair in 11th grade.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 20, 2012)

Not sure if this was first grade (1969-70) or second.

It was around this time my mom was concerned with a "weight issue" - she though I was too _thin_ at about 4'2/55 

Like everything else, I've changed a lot since then! 

View attachment IMG_0193.JPG


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 100308

playing on my grandmother's piano


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 21, 2012)

View attachment scan0046.jpg

playing on my grandmother's piano.


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 21, 2012)

When I lifeguarded:
View attachment Chris.jpg


When I was at a Latin tournament, dressed up as a Roman soldier!
View attachment DSC00256.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 23, 2012)

Great pics Takeshi!


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 24, 2012)

Love looking at all the pictures!!! Well here's mine it is about 25 years old I guess it is my kindergarten graduation back in 1986(yes that makes me 31 lol) I laughed when I looked at it, even when I was small I had big cheeks lol 

View attachment n.jpg


----------



## Lamia (Jan 27, 2012)

crossposting for a good cause. This is me at 13 years old and I used it for the HAES campaign.


----------



## firelord85 (Mar 28, 2012)

You're so cute. =3


----------



## Kamily (Apr 6, 2012)

This was taken in 1985 around Christmas time. Oh my goodness I cant believe my hair!!! :blush:


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Apr 6, 2012)

Me not looking too happy lol my dad and baby bro


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 7, 2012)

Kamily said:


> This was taken in 1985 around Christmas time. Oh my goodness I cant believe my hair!!! :blush:



Totally awesome pic! (had to say it)

Amazingly enough, I see quite a few women here in Wisconsin that STILL have the same hairstyles from the 80's!! But then again, this IS Wisconsin.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great thread... Awesome pictures!


----------



## Kamily (Apr 7, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Totally awesome pic! (had to say it)
> 
> Amazingly enough, I see quite a few women here in Wisconsin that STILL have the same hairstyles from the 80's!! But then again, this IS Wisconsin.




Thank you. Yeah I still see some girls here in KY that are still rocking this hairstyle. :doh:


----------



## seavixen (Apr 11, 2012)

Ahhhh, why not - these are from 1998. 

View attachment 1998.09.07-03.jpg


View attachment 1998.jpg


----------



## bigpapi4u (Apr 11, 2012)

1987
View attachment BABY_Kmsn.jpeg

2001


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 11, 2012)

bigpapi4u said:


> 1987
> View attachment 101810
> 
> 2001



Are you drinking and half naked in that first pic?  That one made me LOL!


----------



## bigpapi4u (Apr 11, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Are you drinking and half naked in that first pic?  That one made me LOL!



yes i didnt liked to wear diapers lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG INFUSE 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Tad (Apr 16, 2012)

A few old pics (which may not stay up for long). Sadly, I can have pics of my adult life that still qualify as "old." 

First is me on the day of my highschool graduation, when I was 18. Why I was presenting the entrance to the bus I don't recall. I don't think I usually looked that busty. And as for the clothes......it was 80s 

Second was with my girlfriend, the summer after I graduated university at 23. I'd just spent 6 weeks backpacking around Europe and was more tanned than at any time before or since.

The third is with the same young woman a few years later, on our wedding day, with our parents. (we had a fairly small, casual, wedding at a chapel on the University--she was doing her MA at the time).

And the fourth one is a different view from our wedding.


----------



## curlyrachel (Apr 16, 2012)

me and my beautiful mother almost 36 years ago:




my mom and i! by DJ Curly, on Flickr


and this is me about 17 years ago, i think. this is about as thin as i've ever been, which now that i really look at this picture, was pretty thin.:




skinny curly! by DJ Curly, on Flickr


----------



## Tad (Apr 18, 2012)

Rachel: I like how you have a similar head tilt going on in each of the pictures--you knew how to pose even as a toddler!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 19, 2012)

6 years old.

Full of hope and promise. What the hell happened? 

View attachment 7093648589_93a427e721_n.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 19, 2012)

Surly, Soooooooo adorable!!!


----------



## Tad (Apr 19, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> Surly, Soooooooo adorable!!!



yep, that sums it up


----------



## Mishty (Apr 19, 2012)

This is me when I was four,with my two little cousins. We're so close we seem more like siblings though. I was apparently singing when this was being taken. 

View attachment 486433_3352868255850_1093216148_33339002_754182235_n.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn (Apr 19, 2012)

I love this thread. 

My best friend from high school recently sent me this picture. We were in 10th grade and dressed for a skit. Now here's the kicker. I'm the 'fat' girl in the overalls, my friend in the middle we considered 'normal' size, and my friend on the end was always considered too 'skinny'. 

View attachment 101981


----------



## Tad (Apr 20, 2012)

ConnieLynn said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> My best friend from high school recently sent me this picture. We were in 10th grade and dressed for a skit. Now here's the kicker. I'm the 'fat' girl in the overalls, my friend in the middle we considered 'normal' size, and my friend on the end was always considered too 'skinny'.




Overalls aside, in that pic you look remarkably like a young lady I had a crush on all through my last couple of years of high school--it was quite uncanny when I first looked at the pic!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 20, 2012)

Tad said:


> A few old pics (which may not stay up for long). Sadly, I can have pics of my adult life that still qualify as "old."


 
Cool pictures. I do think that the 80's have called and they want their clothes back, IMMEDIATELY. Haha.


----------



## imfree (Apr 20, 2012)

Thirty plus years and 200 lbs ago, around 1980, cropped from a group photo of us rockers, taken at the Service Merchandise (company computer peripherals & home electronics) Service Center.

My buddy, Jim, posted it on Facebook this morning.

* Woo!!!, long sideburns, thank you vurry mush! 

View attachment Edgar 1980 crp wb md.jpg


----------



## Tad (Apr 20, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Cool pictures. I do think that the 80's have called and they want their clothes back, IMMEDIATELY. Haha.



Oh believe me....once I hit university I gave up my mis-guided attempts to be trendy, and those '80s' clothes were gone before the decade was.



imfree said:


> Thirty plus years and 200 lbs ago, around 1980, cropped from a group photo of us rockers, taken at the Service Merchandise (company computer peripherals & home electronics) Service Center.
> 
> My buddy, Jim, posted it on Facebook this morning.
> 
> * Woo!!!, long sideburns, thank you vurry mush!



Cool pic. Now, what would you have been playing back then?


----------



## imfree (Apr 20, 2012)

Tad said:


> Oh believe me....once I hit university I gave up my mis-guided attempts to be trendy, and those '80s' clothes were gone before the decade was.
> 
> 
> 
> *Cool pic. Now, what would you have been playing back then?*



Uuuh....ummm...er....well, sadly, I put down my guitar while I was still learning the 3 basic chords. I probably should have stayed with it. It wasn't anything for me to learn to octave-harmonic chime, so I'm thinking I may have had a good touch for the instrument. Even now, I'm toying with the idea of buying an entry-level-priced used instrument to learn a little on and give me some signal to build amplifiers for! VLF Natural Radio, Magnetic Phono Cartridges, and Electric Guitar are all delightful challenges, each in its own way, to an amp building nut such as myself. Ha! I even had the geekish, nredy look, back then.:doh:

Had I been playing, I would have been doing a solo from "Freebird", with so much amp gain that no picking would be required, just finger the notes and they'd scream, of course!


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 13, 2012)

*A picture of my sister and I as flower girls at a wedding in 1973 (I am on the left).
*My older sister and I on Halloween 1968 (I am the one without a mask)
*A picture of my sister and I on Christmas morning 1969 (that's me rubbing my eyes)
* a picture of me at about 5 years old.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Tad (Jun 13, 2012)

Great pics, LovelyOne and WHR!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 13, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> *A picture of my sister and I as flower girls at a wedding in 1973 (I am on the left).
> *My older sister and I on Halloween 1968 (I am the one without a mask)
> *A picture of my sister and I on Christmas morning 1969 (that's me rubbing my eyes)
> * a picture of me at about 5 years old.



You are toally rocking those spiral curls in the first picture  My cousin was often jealous of me because my mom would spiral my hair and hers wouldn't.


----------



## Tad (Aug 30, 2013)

The other week I was looking for something at my parents house, and stumbled upon a pic they still had uppics my wife and I had done a few months after our engagement, almost 20 years ago. We didnt really keep these pics around ourselves, because we didnt like them for a variety of reasons:


At the time I didnt like how clear they made it that I was losing my hairnow I marvel at how much hair I had! Not to mention how thin I was)
My wife really didnt come out looking like herself (she didnt normally wear makeup, but had some done for these pictures and the way the light picked it up, it just entirely washed out her skin tones). 
She decided that the dress and blouse made her look like an eastern European peasant woman from two generations back.
 Neither of us was wearing our glasses, which we realized just looks odd to us (after this we never really took our glasses off for pics again, reflections be damned)

Needless to say, seeing it again now I was delighted to see us from so long ago (weve never been very good at taking pictures, so we dont have many of ourselves), so I took a picture of the picture using my phone. My wife doesn't really like pics of herself being put up on the web, but given that youd have been hard pressed to recognize her from the pic even then, I figure this can go up for a short while.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 30, 2013)

Tad said:


> Tad explaining how badass he is



What a stud, seriously. 

Here's two of me. 

I feel like this one makes it look like I had a sticky eye as a child:



And this one, well I was clearly already growing into my sexy. I find the fact that you can't see freckles in either of these is interesting, as they are quite prominent now. 




Also yes, I'm aware I'm very brown and Mexican looking. 

Ladies, (and possibly gentlemen) please contain yourselves.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 30, 2013)

Apologies if this is a double post, but here's one of me I've found.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 30, 2013)

Tee-Ball, I think I was 7? Lol.


----------



## Tad (Aug 30, 2013)

Reviving this thread has been by far the best thing that I've done today--Hozay, Mathias, Princess, those are all entirely fantastic pics!


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 30, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What a stud, seriously.
> 
> Here's two of me.
> 
> ...



I tried to contain myself, but alas I could not!

In that second pic I just want to give you a sopapilla and pinch your cheek. Just to see you grin! (Totally in a non-pedo way) 

I just got a bunch of pics of myself as a kid and teen, if I can get off my duff long enough to scan them I'll join in this merriment!


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2013)

1982, age 8, and heavier than y'all. God of Thunder!

From the Northern Tundra...HAILZ!!!


----------



## Victoria08 (Aug 31, 2013)

Me and my brother. Looking all cute and stuff. :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 31, 2013)

Don't let this now smiley face fool ya lol... I look as cross as the winds here at 8 years old... Wasn't a fan of getting my pic took apparently  

View attachment IMG_20130831_064410.JPG


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 31, 2013)

I never got around to scanning, but here's a try of just doing a cellphone pic of a pic.

First one, I was about 1 and already had that smirk down pat! In the second I was I think 4 or so and the last one I was about 16 or 17. Man I wish I still had all that hair.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 31, 2013)

LeoGibson said:


> I never got around to scanning, but here's a try of just doing a cellphone pic of a pic.
> 
> First one, I was about 1 and already had that smirk down pat! In the second I was I think 4 or so and the last one I was about 16 or 17. Man I wish I still had all that hair.



So much Yes, so. Much. Yes.


----------



## Tad (Sep 3, 2013)

Loving all of these!

(and newfiegal, the twinkle in your eyes belies the frown!)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 3, 2013)

This thread is so full of win!  I love seeing what people looked like when they were younger :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 3, 2013)

Lol very true Tad no matter how hard I try to be serious the twinkle gives me away


----------



## Archetypus (Sep 7, 2013)

This thread is flippin' wicked. Why not?


----------



## CPProp (Sep 9, 2013)

Some time way back at the dawn of time Christmas 1973 or 74


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sectionals, February 2004....I was 17 at the time. 

View attachment 270216_2183167858728_604563996_n.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 10, 2013)

Grade Ten Dance.

2nd from left. 15 going on 25.
Gotta "love" those white pumps.

BOOOBS. 

View attachment 20440_257852129159_7500692_n.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 10, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> Grade Ten Dance.
> 
> 2nd from left. 15 going on 25.
> Gotta "love" those white pumps.
> ...



look at all that fucking hair...not just on you, collectively in that picture. Jesus christ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 11, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> look at all that fucking hair...not just on you, collectively in that picture. Jesus christ...



Shush it young man--- the 80s were the hair hey days for some of us..


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 11, 2013)

ALLLLLL THE HAIR!




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> look at all that fucking hair...not just on you, collectively in that picture. Jesus christ...


----------



## ssbbw_lovers (Oct 23, 2013)

An old pic of me 
It was taken in 1998 (I was 34yo), long beard... and more hair....lol 

View attachment giugno98a.jpg


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 24, 2013)

so yep... this pictures pretty old. I know I'm definitely not old enough to be in the pub I'm in.


----------



## Tad (Oct 25, 2013)

What a keeper of a pic, though!


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 25, 2013)

It was my profile picture for a looooong time afterwards.


----------



## Deacone (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah...16 - so young and innocent lol


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 30, 2013)

Deacone said:


> Ah...16 - so young and innocent lol



Daaawww!!! You are so cuuuute! You have such a lovely smile and I love the hair too!


----------



## moore2me (Nov 1, 2013)

I was a very happy first grader. 

View attachment monkey child.jpg


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Nov 2, 2013)

This was taken in 1994 when I was in New York. I was 16 at the time! Yes I see the funny side of wearing a Chicago White Sox t-shirt there too! LOL 

View attachment 563301_10151879254265088_426810124_n.jpg


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Nov 2, 2013)

A few photos from when I was younger.

View attachment 22070_227425147139_3544224_n.jpg

View attachment 334_28182982226_3265_n.jpg

View attachment 5092_1100719071674_5559891_n.jpg


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 21, 2013)

the first one was my school/church harvest i think i was 10ish and the other 2 were around 13 yrs old.
View attachment 165280_1518561331217_1174742_n.jpg


View attachment 165325_1518561451220_5533271_n.jpg


View attachment f3ddb9ff6bc211d54e2bd4b5116f7a13.jpg


----------



## Tad (Nov 22, 2013)

kizzylove said:


> the first one was my school/church harvest i think i was 10ish and the other 2 were around 13 yrs old.



Looks like you've always had a sassy streak! Thanks for sharing


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 23, 2013)

so true 



Tad said:


> Looks like you've always had a sassy streak! Thanks for sharing


----------



## DearPrudence (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm the chubby one with the bow, naturally.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 24, 2013)

On the left was in March, on the right I was 17/18. A fair few years of difference. 

View attachment now and then.jpg


----------



## one2one (Nov 24, 2013)

DearPrudence said:


> I'm the chubby one with the bow, naturally.



I love this one; that"s a great pic!


----------



## DearPrudence (Nov 24, 2013)

one2one said:


> I love this one; that"s a great pic!



Aw thank you!


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 25, 2013)

aww you were so cute and adorable


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 25, 2013)

Love the bright hair Carla!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2013)

Me as a baby, with my Grandma. Gotta love those old pictures...it looks like 1940 but it's 1970.

Yeah, shut your mouth about my age! I was damn cute but still intense, even then. Someone must have been taunting me with a bottle.  

View attachment 1458713_10153540777960374_1447511162_n.jpg


----------



## Tad (Nov 25, 2013)

Prudence, Carla, Surly--love all the pictures!


----------



## biglynch (Nov 25, 2013)

16 and 23... my hair gets a bit cray cray when its long. 

View attachment 544586_10150737516834336_1914788955_n.jpg


View attachment 574490_10150737500854336_120149269_n.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2013)

Super cutie at any age.




biglynch said:


> 16 and 23... my hair gets a bit cray cray when its long.


----------



## kizzylove (Jun 24, 2014)

I think this was '97 

View attachment 385327_2583471113954_1637440157_n.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 24, 2014)

Who knew that I was the original Great Cornholio back in 1988 

View attachment Cornholio.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm guessing 13-14


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 24, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Grade Ten Dance.
> 
> 2nd from left. 15 going on 25.
> Gotta "love" those white pumps.
> ...



Which one of you is Jesse's Girl?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 24, 2014)

Haha. We all took turns. 




WhiteHotRazor said:


> Which one of you is Jesse's Girl?


----------



## BigCutieMargot (Jun 24, 2014)

View attachment 1912166_10100427028608378_225556777_n.jpg

always posing, lol


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 24, 2014)

]here are my old pics..this is me at various ages. One of me on my 3rd b-day.. one of my and my sister and cousin in pjs. I must have been between 4 and 6...then the Christmas one I must have been 11 or 12.. Then there is one with me and my mom.. I was either 14 or 15. Then my HS pic and then the new hair cut which is my most recent pic.




[/IMG]


----------



## Chickidee (Jun 24, 2014)

Mom, me and grandpa. Im going to say 1989 ish.


----------



## Tad (Jun 24, 2014)

Loving all the new old pics! Thanks everyone


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 24, 2014)

my cousin my sister and I.. removed the faces....lol


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 25, 2014)

Sitting on the steps of my school when we lived in the commune. I'm in the lavender plaid with bangs front row. Circa about 1981





Marine Corps Awards Ceremony 1992
I'm in the front right with dark hair.





Junior Prom 1993


----------



## Saisha (Jun 25, 2014)

Great photos


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 26, 2014)

Chillin with Bobby Orr back in 1988 

View attachment BobbyOrr.jpg


----------



## Deacone (Jun 29, 2014)

ALL OF THE BUNNIES


----------



## Fattitude1 (Jun 29, 2014)

.... and I was in eastern KY.
(and it seems the photo is too large for the space allotted)

Buut, the hair was darker, a caterpillar hung above my lip, and I was the news anchor that evening for the Big Sandy Bureau for WYMT tv.


----------



## prplecat (Jun 30, 2014)

Is this old enough?


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 30, 2014)

Deacone said:


> ALL OF THE BUNNIES


You look very pretty there, and what is more darling than an armful of bunnies!:wubu:


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 30, 2014)

prplecat said:


> Is this old enough?


Awww, how ADORABLE are you? :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Saisha (Jun 30, 2014)

Oldest picture I have - maybe 10 yrs ago - the rest were lost in moving.

View attachment 115323


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 3, 2014)

Throwing up gang signs since 1987


----------



## bbwbud (Jul 3, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Who knew that I was the original Great Cornholio back in 1988



Heh...Heh...did you demand TP for your bunghole?


----------



## Saisha (Jul 8, 2014)

This is me closer to 20 yrs ago or something like that - definitely oldest photo of me that I have. My favorite too.

View attachment 115466


----------



## Tad (Jul 9, 2014)

Great pic! Where were you?


----------



## Saisha (Jul 9, 2014)

Tad said:


> Great pic! Where were you?



Thanks  Out at Point Reyes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 9, 2014)

prplecat said:


> Is this old enough?


Awww this is so sweet 



Jon Blaze said:


> Throwing up gang signs since 1987



This is incredibly cute- you're still quite the bad ass eh?


----------



## biglynch (Jul 10, 2014)

First of these at about 14 years old, the second is 11 years.

I'd have been 18 and 22 ish in each.

Time fly's. I wish I knew who the girl in the first one was too, and I wish I wasn't so visibly dismayed at her smoking. The second is from my time in Key West. Good times. 

View attachment IMG_124759582257100.jpeg


View attachment IMG_124791393300100.jpeg


----------



## lille (Jul 10, 2014)

These aren't going to be up for too long.

This is me and Wildfire, the first horse I ever loved. Also, yes considering the bare feet of the instructor and my lack of helmet it is possible my parents were secretly trying to kill me.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 10, 2014)

lille said:


> These aren't going to be up for too long.
> 
> This is me and Wildfire, the first horse I ever loved. Also, yes considering the bare feet of the instructor and my lack of helmet it is possible my parents were secretly trying to kill me.



Aren't you a doll  You should leave those photos up - love to see people horseback riding


----------



## Tad (Jul 10, 2014)

BigLynch, Lille-- I love both of your photos!


----------



## Amaranthine (Jul 10, 2014)

biglynch said:


> First of these at about 14 years old, the second is 11 years.
> 
> I'd have been 18 and 22 ish in each.
> 
> Time fly's. I wish I knew who the girl in the first one was too, and I wish I wasn't so visibly dismayed at her smoking. The second is from my time in Key West. Good times.



After reading the first line, I thought you were respectively 14 and 11 in the pictures...rather than 18 and 22. I didn't know what to think :doh:

You're super cute. Your male friend looks stoned as shit.


----------



## Deven (Jul 11, 2014)

8th grade class trip. Hard to believe this was almost 15 years ago!!


----------



## biglynch (Jul 11, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> After reading the first line, I thought you were respectively 14 and 11 in the pictures...rather than 18 and 22. I didn't know what to think :doh:
> 
> You're super cute. Your male friend looks stoned as shit.



It is a bit confusing actually now that I read it. Cute, me? Ooooo I'm going to get all red faced. Cheers.

My buddy is Dave, he was without a doubt drunk as shit, as was I. He either always looks high as hell or like Murray from Flight of the Concordes.


----------



## veggieforever (Jul 12, 2014)

Marlayna said:


> You look very pretty there, and what is more darling than an armful of bunnies!:wubu:



*This picture warmed my heart...x*


----------



## 1love_emily (Jul 13, 2014)

Meet Emily circa 2009, before I had mastered the selfie.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 13, 2014)

I was 5 or 6 here. This is what i call my Laura Ingalls phase


----------



## Shan34 (Jul 18, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> I was 5 or 6 here. This is what i call my Laura Ingalls phase



Totally adorable!!!

Me about 14/15 years old ... 

View attachment 390575_2172930884256_1112172636_n.jpg


----------



## indianmn (Jul 18, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> I was 5 or 6 here. This is what i call my Laura Ingalls phase



Awww...you were sooo cute then too!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 18, 2014)

1992 I believe. Back when my hair was a foot shorter and a few shades darker.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 21, 2014)

Black eyeliner, baseball and big hair. Haha. Welcome to the 80's. 

View attachment 14686618346_4e54a4757d_c.jpg


----------



## biglynch (Jul 21, 2014)

Aiden. Aged 6. Not smiling even then, in fact I'd say I was looking right into your soul.

Homemade haircut the lot! 

View attachment IMG_20140721_181205.jpg


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 21, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Aiden. Aged 6. Not smiling even then, in fact I'd say I was looking right into your soul.
> 
> Homemade haircut the lot!


Seriously handsome, and handsomely serious.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 21, 2014)

So many great pictures!! Thank you all for sharing them


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 21, 2014)

Adorable kid right there. 



biglynch said:


> Aiden. Aged 6. Not smiling even then, in fact I'd say I was looking right into your soul.
> 
> Homemade haircut the lot!


----------



## Deacone (Jul 22, 2014)

My fashion sense was fantastic at 3


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 22, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Black eyeliner, baseball and big hair. Haha. Welcome to the 80's.



Josie's on a vacation far away...

"Wanna go for a ride in my IROC?"


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 22, 2014)

_Exactly_

It was good times for sure. I probably had a pack of smokes and a lighter in my back pocket just waiting to sneak off to the girls bathroom for a puff. 



LeoGibson said:


> Josie's on a vacation far away...
> 
> "Wanna go for a ride in my IROC?"


----------



## NewfieGal (Jul 23, 2014)

This is circa 1981 I figured that qualified as an old pic lol 

View attachment IMG_20140723_151912.JPG


----------



## Tad (Jul 23, 2014)

NewfieGal said:


> This is circa 1981 I figured that qualified as an old pic lol



Looks like you have always had that cute smile!


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 23, 2014)

NewfieGal said:


> This is circa 1981 I figured that qualified as an old pic lol


What an adorable baby doll! :smitten:


----------



## veggieforever (Aug 2, 2014)

*This is a picture of me at my own Civil Partnership "do" where I weighed 225lbs (16st 1lb in British money lol). I love my face in this picture and find it much prettier than my face currently. I have lost all that nice plump roundness to my face that made it youthful now that I stand at 150lbs (10st 13lbs) and am 5 stones lighter (that's 75lbs loss)... boo-hoo! Comparison shot provided! * 

View attachment cp photo 2007.JPG


View attachment club tropicana2.jpg


----------



## Marlayna (Aug 2, 2014)

veggieforever said:


> *This is a picture of me at my own Civil Partnership "do" where I weighed 225lbs (16st 1lb in British money lol). I love my face in this picture and find it much prettier than my face currently. I have lost all that nice plump roundness to my face that made it youthful now that I stand at 150lbs (10st 13lbs) and am 5 stones lighter (that's 75lbs loss)... boo-hoo! Comparison shot provided! *


You're still pretty, but I bet your life is easier now that you weigh so much less. Extra fat looks good on some people, but feeling better physically, and able to do more, is the trade-off.


----------



## Saisha (Aug 2, 2014)

veggieforever said:


> This is a picture of me ...



You look gorgeous in both photos


----------



## veggieforever (Aug 2, 2014)

Marlayna said:


> You're still pretty, but I bet your life is easier now that you weigh so much less. Extra fat looks good on some people, but feeling better physically, and able to do more, is the trade-off.



Thank you for being so kind and yes it does but there certainly is a downside to losing weight and without a doubt I DO LOOK older but within I feel younger.xx



Saisha said:


> You look gorgeous in both photos



Thank you sweetie that is amazing to hear. I prefer my face in the fatter pics. I felt prettier and sexier at that weight but I couldn't match that positive feeling in my physical body (chafing etc). You'r comments are so awesome tho.xxx


----------



## Deacone (Aug 5, 2014)

My timehop decided to destroy my eyes with this beauty. Oh lord.


----------



## one2one (Nov 2, 2014)

I can't believe I'm doing this ... I think I was 8.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2014)

one2one said:


> I can't believe I'm doing this ... I think I was 8.


Hahahahahaha I THINK that's a Barbie Airplane- I had one of those!!!


----------



## one2one (Nov 2, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hahahahahaha I THINK that's a Barbie Airplane- I had one of those!!!



It is! Did you know you can still buy those on eBay?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Nov 3, 2014)

Me and my grandpop...I was about 5??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me and my grandpop...I was about 5??



Is that a plastic Raggedy Ann?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Nov 4, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is that a plastic Raggedy Ann?



It's actually ceramic...my mom made it for me


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 28, 2014)

I didn't really have a hope in hell of being skinny.

Haha.

Yes, I think i'm channeling a little Honey Boo Boo here. I love it though because i'm with my cousin Darryl and he was a blast.


This was the 70's..be nice. 

View attachment tinadarryl.jpg


----------



## Tad (Nov 28, 2014)

Totally 70s, I love it!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 28, 2014)

Back when kids were allowed to be kids and apparently I didn't care what I looked like. Haha



Tad said:


> Totally 70s, I love it!


----------



## Tad (Nov 28, 2014)

Meh, kids don't really know what they look like, at least that is what it seems like to me. They know what the clothes are like, who they want to look like, what other people say about how they look....but from the ones that I've interacted with, I don't most kids (at least younger ones) have a very good grasp of how they actually look.

Besides which, assuming someone didn't hold size against the younger you, I think your look was pretty much perfect for the time, no? I mean, Cindy Brady could have been jealous of your hair!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 28, 2014)

Haha. I don't remember being picked on too much for being a chunky monkey.

My hair was insane. It still is. 




Tad said:


> Besides which, assuming someone didn't hold size against the younger you, I think your look was pretty much perfect for the time, no? I mean, Cindy Brady could have been jealous of your hair!


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 28, 2014)

This is a variety of me when younger 

View attachment 117555


----------



## Tad (Nov 28, 2014)

Ohio Lady said:


> This is a variety of me when younger



You've always been adorable, by the looks of it!


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 28, 2014)

Tad said:


> You've always been adorable, by the looks of it!


Thank you Tad


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 28, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> I didn't really have a hope in hell of being skinny.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> ...


@ Surlysomething, I think you were cute in this picture. Look at the pretty smile you have.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 29, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> I didn't really have a hope in hell of being skinny.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> ...



There's no denying that it was definitely the 70's. But you're hair it would appear has always been great. I don't think I've put this one up before, but in honor of your 70's offering I'll put up mine. Here's one from probably late '74.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 29, 2014)

You were always a sturdy guy and bald (not completely but still).  I love it! And a walker...so illegal now! Haha



LeoGibson said:


> There's no denying that it was definitely the 70's. But you're hair it would appear has always been great. I don't think I've put this one up before, but in honor of your 70's offering I'll put up mine. Here's one from probably late '74.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 29, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> You were always a sturdy guy and bald (not completely but still).  I love it! And a walker...so illegal now! Haha



Hah! I never thought about that, the bald thing, but yeah you're right. Although I did have a great head of hair on me as a kid and growing up. Just not so much now. Also, you're right about sturdy. I too was one of those kids that never had a shot at skinny. I have a pic around here somewhere from when I was 4 or 5 that proves both the hair thing and the sturdiness.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't remember eating a lot of vegetables back then. Haha




LeoGibson said:


> Hah! I never thought about that, the bald thing, but yeah you're right. Although I did have a great head of hair on me as a kid and growing up. Just not so much now. Also, you're right about sturdy. I too was one of those kids that never had a shot at skinny. I have a pic around here somewhere from when I was 4 or 5 that proves both the hair thing and the sturdiness.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 30, 2014)

Ohio Lady said:


> This is a variety of me when younger
> 
> View attachment 117555


Oh, what a happy little baby!:smitten:


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 30, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't remember eating a lot of vegetables back then. Haha



Yeah, me either. As mentioned above, here is proof of that statement, and the sweet head of hair. I was around 5 or so in this pic.


----------



## one2one (Nov 30, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Yeah, me either. As mentioned above, here is proof of that statement, and the sweet head of hair. I was around 5 or so in this pic.



Look at all those curls! I'm enjoying the return to the 70s theme happening here.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 30, 2014)

Awww...how cute were you! And the curls...I wasn't expecting them. 




LeoGibson said:


> Yeah, me either. As mentioned above, here is proof of that statement, and the sweet head of hair. I was around 5 or so in this pic.


----------



## MattB (Nov 30, 2014)

Okay, let's continue That 70's Show. This is from around '76. Someone broke in our house, got into the powder, and tried to blame it on me...the nerve!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 30, 2014)

Too cute! Loving all the 70's kiddos for sure.



MattB said:


> Okay, let's continue That 70's Show. This is from around '76. Someone broke in our house, got into the powder, and tried to blame it on me...the nerve!


----------



## Tad (Dec 1, 2014)

I know I’ve posted this pic before, but I think it was several years ago so I don’t feel too bad about re-posting, given the current 70s theme.

I don’t have a lot of pics of when I was little, due to a fire in my parents' basement when I was 14 (slides don’t like heat and smoke, apparently), and the fact that most of what pics they still have, they have, I don’t. I do have a copy of this pic, I’m not really sure how I old I was here, but guessing based on appearance somewhere between four and six? Early 70s anyway. 

View attachment ego1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 1, 2014)

^^^love that pic Tad 



MattB said:


> Okay, let's continue That 70's Show. This is from around '76. Someone broke in our house, got into the powder, and tried to blame it on me...the nerve!



You Canadians sure are a wild bunch, eh?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Dec 3, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^love that pic Tad
> 
> 
> 
> You Canadians sure are a wild bunch, eh?


I agree with Green Eyed Fairy. Very nice pic Tad love it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't look like my Dad at all.  

View attachment 553307_10152459067487181_6612597385218523194_n.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 28, 2014)

Ahhhh ... the good old days of Glamour Shots / Head Shots


----------



## Lamia (Dec 29, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Ahhhh ... the good old days of Glamour Shots / Head Shots



My mom begged me for years to get a glamour shot. I finally caved and she dropped me off and went to run and errand and then was coming back and was also going to have a glamour shot. 

I walk in and they give me this little thin green halter top with no straps.....I'm like "uhh sorry I am not wearing this" and I hand it back to her and she snottily replies handing it back to "uhh well you have to" and I pulled it like a rubberband and snapped it back at her and said "well I don't" and left.

Mom was so disappointed until I told her about the green halter and then she was like "screw that". :doh:


----------



## Deacone (Dec 30, 2014)

When i was 18/19, how horrifying.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry for the tardiness of my comments, but I love your 70's pics, Tad and Surly--so cute!! I'm sorry I missed LeoG's and MattB's. 

Here are a few of mine, starting with 
1) a prequel from 1968: the stroller looks like a death trap compared to the ones kids have today. 
2) probably late 1971 with little brother
3) probably about 1975


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 31, 2015)

Cutie! And yes, that stroller looks ridiculous. Haha



MsBrightside said:


> Sorry for the tardiness of my comments, but I love your 70's pics, Tad and Surly--so cute!! I'm sorry I missed LeoG's and MattB's.
> 
> Here are a few of mine, starting with
> 1) a prequel from 1968: the stroller looks like a death trap compared to the ones kids have today.
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 1, 2015)

Circa 1979 

View attachment Aug 1979 Carol.JPG


----------



## RubyRipples (Feb 7, 2015)

Marlayna said:


> You're still pretty, but I bet your life is easier now that you weigh so much less. Extra fat looks good on some people, but feeling better physically, and able to do more, is the trade-off.



This kind of comment on Dimensions makes me sick. Stupid, assumptive and this is the one place we shoult'd have to see that. The person in question was only about 70lbs "overweight" before. I think stuff like that should be kept to Weight Watchers sites. Certainly not photo section of Dims.


----------



## Yakatori (Feb 8, 2015)

It's not really a proper *necro-posting*, per se, when/if the thread is still ongoing/fresh as this one clearly is.


But, still, outside of somewhere like Hyde Park, for just a picture thread, I kind of feel like _the-moment-has-passed_ on responding to that particular comment (6 months?)


----------



## RubyRipples (Feb 8, 2015)

Yakatori said:


> It's not really a proper *necro-posting*, per se, when/if the thread is still ongoing/fresh as this one clearly is.
> 
> 
> But, still, outside of somewhere like Hyde Park, for just a picture thread, I kind of feel like _the-moment-has-passed_ on responding to that particular comment (6 months?)



Thanks for sharing. I don't.


----------



## Tad (Mar 11, 2015)

I made the somewhat horrifying discovery that the yearbooks of the school I attended for my first two years of high-school are now all on-line (google books), in all of their grainy, grey-tone, glory. 

Naturally I had to go share my pics with you all-- but don't worry, I won't ask you to sign my yearbooks! 

First two are from grade 9, next two from grade 10 (well, sort of, I was doing a program to get through grades 9, 10, and 11 in two years, but my first two years of high-school anyway, so age 14 and 15 when these would have been taken).

BUT...

anyone else have yearbook photos to share? 

View attachment gr-9.GIF


View attachment gr9-run.GIF


View attachment gr-10.GIF


View attachment gr-10-2.GIF


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 11, 2015)

Love all of these old pics. :happy:

Tad: Very cute. And in the second one--nice shorts!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 12, 2015)

Haha. You look like every guy in my yearbook from back in the day.






Tad said:


> I made the somewhat horrifying discovery that the yearbooks of the school I attended for my first two years of high-school are now all on-line (google books), in all of their grainy, grey-tone, glory.
> 
> Naturally I had to go share my pics with you all-- but don't worry, I won't ask you to sign my yearbooks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tad (Mar 12, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Tad: Very cute. And in the second one--nice shorts!



This is where I'm glad the picture is in black-and-white. Those shorts were actually a rather alarming shade of orange, chosen to say "I'm not taking this cross-country-running thing too seriously, I'm not trying to look super cool and stylish while doing it."



Surlysomething said:


> Haha. You look like every guy in my yearbook from back in the day.



I probably would have been happy to hear that, back in the day. It was early high-school, I was a nerd, so looking like I fit in was my goal (errr, the orange shorts aside, but I swear those were only worn for three races)


----------



## Yakatori (Mar 12, 2015)

Tad said:


> ...somewhat horrifying discovery that the yearbooks of the school I attended for my first two years of high-school *are now all on-line (google books)*...


So cruel. There ought to be a law or something...


----------



## Marlayna (Mar 12, 2015)

RubyRipples said:


> This kind of comment on Dimensions makes me sick. Stupid, assumptive and this is the one place we shoult'd have to see that. The person in question was only about 70lbs "overweight" before. I think stuff like that should be kept to Weight Watchers sites. Certainly not photo section of Dims.


I didn't say anything offensive, and it wasn't directed to you.


----------



## Marlayna (Mar 12, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Sorry for the tardiness of my comments, but I love your 70's pics, Tad and Surly--so cute!! I'm sorry I missed LeoG's and MattB's.
> 
> Here are a few of mine, starting with
> 1) a prequel from 1968: the stroller looks like a death trap compared to the ones kids have today.
> ...


Aww, these pics are terribly cute.:bow:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Marlayna (Mar 12, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Circa 1979


ADORABLE! What a cutie.:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 12, 2015)

Marlayna said:


> ADORABLE! What a cutie.:smitten:



Awww thanks so much!


----------



## MattB (Mar 15, 2015)

Me on a tank, 1982...


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 16, 2015)

MattB said:


> Me on a tank, 1982...


 
Cool pic and cute kid!

It might make a good album cover.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 17, 2015)

The tank is cool but you are adorable


----------



## MattB (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks, this pic was well-timed since I was only cute until 1983.



> It might make a good album cover.



Hmmm...


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Mar 17, 2015)

What a little cutie!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Mar 17, 2015)

Adorable!I love photos like that.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 19, 2015)

I stumbled onto a treasure trove of old pics.







Front row, second in from the left. Blue plaid. This is the commune I grew up in. That's our two room school behind us. That's our "graduating" class; i.e. the whole school. Ha.


----------



## Tad (Mar 20, 2015)

Cool pics, Dharma! And quite a different upbringing and school experience, you must have known your fellow students like the back of your hand after a while?


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 20, 2015)

Tad said:


> Cool pics, Dharma! And quite a different upbringing and school experience, you must have known your fellow students like the back of your hand after a while?



See the boy on the top right? See the girl below him with bangs and her arms crossed?

That's my older brother and she's his wife now.  The girl next to me in the striped shirt, that's my sister-in-law's older sister. Their mom is my mom's best friend; for like 40 years now.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here i am around 1990? I think? LOL was 10 years old or so. This happened to be sitting on my shelf form an earlier shuffling through old pics when I came across this thread!  

View attachment 20150913_180512[1].jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 13, 2015)

good lord its HUGE...and sideways...... Sorry guys! lol


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 13, 2015)

Obviously you've been gorgeous for a long time! :smitten: Are your eyes really and truly _gray_? Or do they change?


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 13, 2015)

Haha well thank u! They are usually blue..but sometimes they do look gray. And once in a blue moon they look green. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2015)

Very beautiful FB80


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 14, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very beautiful FB80



Thank you GEF!! <3


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Sep 14, 2015)

My Birthday 1977
The cute BHM next to the guitar is my dad! 

View attachment Diana 14th Birthday.jpg


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Sep 14, 2015)

My Birthday 1978
Just had a cookout with some friends 

View attachment My Birthday 1978.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 14, 2015)

These are fun Diana!!


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Sep 14, 2015)

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> These are fun Diana!!



Thank you!

I love the picture on here, so I decided to share!


----------



## Tracii (Sep 15, 2015)

Long time ago. 

View attachment 014.JPG


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 15, 2015)

Tracii said:


> Long time ago.



Fun pic!! Cute shorts!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 21, 2015)

This is a really old pic of me.. it is not a great pic.. kind of fuzzy, but what the heck. I think I was either 13 or 14 in this pic. I have on this "jumper" as they call it here in the states because I had bee on vacation with the family and I was out at the beach and pool all day with no sunscreen and I got the worst sunburn of my life ever that year. (Yes I was always a big girl!  ) 

ahh to have that banging body again. 

View attachment 13 or 14.jpg


----------



## Tad (Nov 22, 2015)

We never appreciate what we have at that age, I think.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 22, 2015)

Tad said:


> We never appreciate what we have at that age, I think.


That is so true....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 22, 2015)

..." Sans teeth, sans eyes, sans taste, sans everything." 

I both sympathize and empathize with you. At 78 y.o., I have to come to terms almost daily with what I have lost and what has crept in on me, unawares. But, trite to say it, I can relegate the pains, loss of dexterity, hearing loss, et c. to the category of mere nuisances when I realize the many areas in which my life has been fulfilled - children and grandchildren, either in mid-career or budding geniuses (of course, since they're my offspring) friends, and unlimited love.

But I have to admit that I would trade some of your extra pounds for some of my years, aches and pains.

Ulysses (as penned by James Joyce) had it about right. I'm including a link to one of my old posts, which references an even older post from about ten years ago. It is as true today as when I first wrote it.

Comments to Russ Williams on Ulysses


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 23, 2015)

Aged about six months. Aged nine. Aged 27 with my son aged 13 months at Halloween. 

View attachment babby.JPG


View attachment aged9.JPG


View attachment meliam.JPG


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 23, 2015)

oh lord, sorry two of those are very big and i can't fix them. If a mod can do that, thanks!


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Nov 23, 2015)

Same beautiful smile as always Ruby


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 23, 2015)

big_gurl_lvr said:


> Same beautiful smile as always Ruby




Aw charming as always, thank you!:blush: Hope you're doing great wherever you are calling home now.


----------



## Tad (Nov 23, 2015)

big_gurl_lvr said:


> Same beautiful smile as always Ruby



Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 23, 2015)

Here I am. Earliest picture I know of.






This was taken on my parent's 2nd date. Dad brought me there but mom brought me home.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 23, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Here I am. Earliest picture I know of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LMFAO........ I just can't..lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 23, 2015)

Great pictures! 



Ruby Ripples said:


> Aged about six months. Aged nine. Aged 27 with my son aged 13 months at Halloween.


----------



## Blockierer (Nov 26, 2015)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Aged about six months. Aged nine. Aged 27 with my son aged 13 months at Halloween.


Beautiful in all ages.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 26, 2015)

Tad said:


> Exactly what I was thinking



Thank you!



Surlysomething said:


> Great pictures!



Thanks Surly! 



Blockierer said:


> Beautiful in all ages.



Aw you charmer, thanks! :blush:


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 1, 2015)

I think I might have been around 2. 

View attachment 40071_1421390253755_7032763_n.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 1, 2015)

View attachment 1044382_541913932513094_1099273469_n.jpg


View attachment 45940_1502883764670_3536982_n.jpg



...........................


----------



## Tad (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice SnowAngel & Swamptoad! Cool that those all shared a 'by the water' theme between the two of you


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 5, 2015)

This is a picture of me when I was about 11 or 12 I had some long hair back then. 

View attachment 40485_1420173423335_6759017_n.jpg


----------



## LumpySmile (Jan 13, 2016)

The fact my mother dressed me like Dennis the Menace suggests a sense of humor she kept well hidden later in life....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2016)

Very cute pics everyone!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 13, 2016)

Same ol' attitude.


----------



## Tad (Oct 26, 2016)

A friend brought a big box of old snapshots to a gathering last weekend, and in there I came across a few he'd taken from my stag weekend, some 22 years ago. Which was really interesting, because my friends kept me sufficiently inebriated that I don't actually remember a lot of that weekend. For example where my shirt had gone, why I'm wearing flowers, or where the kitten came from. (the jeans, on the other hand, I remember. This was the early 90s, I swear they seemed like a good idea at the time ....)


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 28, 2016)

Letters, letters, letters.


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 7, 2016)

Great to see all these old pics! Here is my contribution. I don't know how to resize to something smaller. Sorry! :blush: 

View attachment 20160429_122202_kindlephoto-33335344.jpg


View attachment 20160429_122029_kindlephoto-32182288.jpg


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 7, 2016)

Sheesh! Maybe someone can help? Those are giant!:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## LumpySmile (Nov 7, 2016)

Jeannie said:


> Sheesh! Maybe someone can help? Those are giant!:blush::blush::blush:



Beautiful tho. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 8, 2016)

LumpySmile said:


> Beautiful tho. Thanks for sharing them.



Thank you!! I was going through a box of old photos and decided to add a couple to the thread. I may post one from childhood, showing what a tomboy I was growing up. Even I can't believe how dirty and skinned up my knees were! :happy:


----------



## Tad (Nov 8, 2016)

You and the camera seemed to have gotten along well, Jeannie -- those are great pics


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 8, 2016)

Tad said:


> You and the camera seemed to have gotten along well, Jeannie -- those are great pics



Thanks! I love yours as well. I especially love the text portion. What a hoot!


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 9, 2016)

Me circa 1974


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 5, 2017)

One from around 1993 or '94.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jan 6, 2017)

The high school days


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 7, 2017)

8th Grade, 1983/84


----------



## Kristal (Jan 7, 2017)

March 2008 

View attachment 001.jpg


----------



## Paul (Jan 8, 2017)

I love the 80's hair. You were a cute middle schooler.



Tracyarts said:


> 8th Grade, 1983/84


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jan 11, 2017)

Me when i graduated HS. Back in 1991.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad (Jan 11, 2017)

D'aw, you were so adorable!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 12, 2017)

Awww, you got to have roses in your senior picture, they made us wear those awful floofy feather boa shoulder wrap things.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jan 14, 2017)

@tracyrats.. yeah.. we had 2 pics to chose from.. the one with the boas.. and the one with the flowers.. i chose flowers.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 14, 2017)

lucca23v2 said:


> Me when i graduated HS. Back in 1991.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Wow! so pretty!!:smitten:


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks Marlayna

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 20, 2017)

An oldy 2006 I think.


----------



## Kristal (Jan 20, 2017)

You actually look happier now than before


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 20, 2017)

Kristal said:


> You actually look happier now than before


 I am much happier now than I was back then for a lot of reasons


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 23, 2017)

Love to eat watermelon at the beach 

View attachment Diana.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 23, 2017)

Here's the oldest picture I could find.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 23, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Love to eat watermelon at the beach


 
Very pretty Diana!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 26, 2017)

Me in Fourth Grade - 1962, around the time I discovered I was an FA.


----------



## LumpySmile (Aug 19, 2018)

View media item 1775
Hooked at an early age....


----------



## Tad (Aug 22, 2018)

Not sure exactly how old I was here, but from the clothes you can be sure it was the early seventies!


----------



## CPProp (Aug 23, 2018)

My world in the UK was still in black and white when this was taken, I must have been about 3 as we move from that house when I was 4


----------



## LumpySmile (Aug 23, 2018)

View media item 1773Me at 18 (maybe 19)... been a while


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 10, 2018)

I was 16 going on 17.


----------



## Tad (Dec 20, 2018)

This pic goes with this song


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 20, 2018)

May have posted this one before...I don't have very many old pics left.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 20, 2018)

Near the oil well fires.


----------



## Tracii (Dec 21, 2018)

Such a hottie Amy Jo and still are 
You too Kat love a guy in uniform.


----------



## Ilegalpat (Dec 22, 2018)

Tracii said:


> Long time ago.
> 
> View attachment 121687


What song were you playing?


----------



## bbgrrlll (Dec 22, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> Near the oil well fires. View attachment 131539


see you always had that wonderful smile


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 23, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> May have posted this one before...I don't have very many old pics left.


gorgeous but so skinny


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 24, 2018)

bbgrrlll said:


> see you always had that wonderful smile


Now you have me blushing (and that's hard to do! )


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 24, 2018)

Tracii said:


> Such a hottie Amy Jo and still are
> You too Kat love a guy in uniform.


I totally agree with you about Amy Jo!


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 28, 2018)

1988, age 18.


----------



## bbgrrlll (Dec 29, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> Now you have me blushing (and that's hard to do! )





BigElectricKat said:


> Now you have me blushing (and that's hard to do! )


lol


----------



## Railroad Man (Dec 29, 2018)

Me, a REALLY long time ago. Can anybody guess what I was doing?


----------



## McFeisty (Dec 30, 2018)

Railroad Man said:


> Me, a REALLY long time ago. Can anybody guess what I was doing?View attachment 131602


Looks like that's a climbing rope. About to ascend to your treehouse, maybe? Or sneaking over the fence, possibly.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 31, 2018)

Tracyarts said:


> 1988, age 18.
> View attachment 131597


Just... Wow!


----------



## Tad (Dec 31, 2018)

Tracyarts said:


> 1988, age 18.



You were stunning!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 31, 2018)

Tad said:


> You were stunning!


And she still is of course!


----------



## landshark (Dec 31, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> May have posted this one before...I don't have very many old pics left.


 Hottie! 

(You still are.)


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 31, 2018)

happily_married said:


> Hottie!
> 
> (You still are.)


Thank you very much!


----------



## Ilegalpat (Dec 31, 2018)

I am Sean.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202334375314185&set=t.1432964855&type=3


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 1, 2019)

I was 9 or 10


----------



## Killexia (Apr 11, 2019)

Back when I was around 20, circa 2002. Lol Now I am turning blonde (ok and grey) and my hair is waist length. I plan to keep it long.


----------



## Ilegalpat (Apr 12, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> May have posted this one before...I don't have very many old pics left.


You have very pretty eyes


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 12, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> I was 9 or 10


What a cute kid you were.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 12, 2019)

Lizzie_Jones said:


> I was 16 going on 17.View attachment 130971


Is it wrong of me to say that you were adorable?


----------



## LizzieJones (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## LizzieJones (Apr 13, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Is it wrong of me to say that you were adorable?


Nope and thank you


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 13, 2019)

I was like 15/16 here.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 13, 2019)

Funtastic curves said:


> I was like 15/16 here.


Very pretty!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 13, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## da3ley (Apr 13, 2019)

Railroad Man said:


> Me, a REALLY long time ago. Can anybody guess what I was doing?View attachment 131602



PLAYING Tarzan? a cute lil guy..


----------



## Tad (Apr 16, 2019)

Funtastic curves said:


> I was like 15/16 here.


 Great pic, but it is just killing me not to make all the bell related jokes


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 16, 2019)

Tad said:


> Great pic, but it is just killing me not to make all the bell related jokes


Lol...Thank you!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Sep 12, 2019)

I found 2 old pictures from like 20 years ago. 

The one where I am wearing white was when I was in the Toronto Caribbean Carnival/ parade. I was representing Trinidad.

The other was me at a Halloween party.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 12, 2019)

Funtastic curves said:


> I found 2 old pictures from like 20 years ago.
> 
> The one where I am wearing white was when I was in the Toronto Caribbean Carnival/ parade. I was representing Trinidad.
> 
> The other was me at a Halloween party.


I still love dressing up for Halloween!


----------



## Tad (Sep 12, 2019)

Those are great, Funtastic!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Sep 12, 2019)

Tad said:


> Those are great, Funtastic!


Thank you!


----------



## Railroad Man (Sep 13, 2019)

Old enough?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 29, 2020)

Mid 80s & end 90sView media item 2281


----------

